# MTCB Android Head Unit Install Thread



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Hi guys, I am creating this thread to document the process if installing the Chinese HuiFei KGL Android 4.4.2 head unit.*

I just bought an 08 TT 3.2 a few weeks ago and it came with the junk symphony radio (with junk Bose). I have been following Warranty_Void's Nexus 7 install and spent a lot of time deciding what is the best android option for me. I had the Chinese Android AN-21 U in my previous Mk6 GTI, so this isn't my first rodeo with these units. I'll be using a FreedomPop wifi hotspot for internet on the head unit.

I just ordered the Chinese 1.6GHz Android 4.4.2 head unit found here: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HD-1024- ... 88557.html It comes with the CAN-BUS adapter and _should_ work out of the box with steering wheels and Bose amp. My previous one also did, but we'll see.

*I picked this option over the nexus install because:*

1. I needed a unit that I can use 120GB of storage (m-sata SSD or iPod)
2. I wanted something with physical buttons
3. I wanted full integration for a reverse camera and forward-facing dash-cam
4. This HuiFei system is supported by a large community on the XDA forums http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthr ... ht=audi+tt
*So in this thread, expect to see details on the installation, rooting, and updating the head unit, reverse camera install, dash-cam hard wire install.* I expect to see problems arise with connecting the line-outs to the Bose amp, but I know some solutions if the situation arises. I expect to have the head unit installed and functioning in a little over a month and will document the process along the way as well as the additional items afterward.

The payment is processing right now and shipment is expected to take two weeks. In the mean time I'll be ordering the dual FAKRA powered antenna adapter.

My first question for you guys is: does anyone have a recommended location for me to mount the GPS antenna? Does the shark fin in the back already have an unused blue GPS FAKRA connector available?

EDIT: After install pic


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

How much you pay if you done mind me asking?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The head unit alone was $460 USD with free shipping. It comes with the harness and adapters so I shouldn't have to spend anything on those, and don't need a double-DIN dash kit either. I spent about $380 USD on the one I had in my GTI; the HuiFei is more expensive but has a higher resolution and 60% more processing power.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The HuiFei head unit is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I converted an old power supply to provide 12V power so I can tinker with the unit on my desk. I expect I'll need to work on it for a week or so getting it rooted and installing/sideloading all of the apps I need. I'll post some pictures and details tomorrow or Friday. I received my dual FAKRA radio adapter as well.

Further down the road I may want to upgrade the rest of the system. I've been doing some research on replacing the Blows amp and subwoofer and came across Mageus' thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5687944-TT-MkII-Bose-stereo-upgraded and MarkTT225's thread and write-up http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=111204. Unfortunately my TT has the useless hump in the "spare tire" area so I can't put a low profile sub under the floor [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If I do replace the Boes amp, I want to make sure I utilize all 12 speakers. Mageus didn't use his center or rear tweeters. A fully comprehensive solution would be to run a pair of passive 3-way crossovers for the doors and then a pair of 2-way crossovers for the rear deck. The subwoofer would just be powered from the 5th channel (or mono amp).

But what about the center tweeter, you ask? Well, the center tweeter will be the most difficult speaker to connect. Through my research, I have narrowed down the plausible options for tackling this: bridge the center with the other front tweeters (cheaper and lower quality), or use an active crossover with an additional amp (much more expensive and higher quality). 6-channel amps are too expensive and would not be an option for me.

Does anyone have information on the power ratings for the Bros speakers? I estimate they are rated for at least 25W RMS each. Worst case is they distort from too much power and I just turn it down, but I'm not an SPL maniac so I don't think I would really have an issue here.


----------



## Si-forks (Dec 26, 2014)

Very interested in doing this in my TT 2011 will follow with thread and see how you get on


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

That antenna in your second photo looks a bit OTT :lol:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

missile said:


> That antenna in your second photo looks a bit OTT :lol:


You wouldn't believe the reception quality! Write-Up coming soon


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

did you already recived it and test it?

also after that head unit, lucky to find someone that will give a fair opinion about the product.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

tdi_van said:


> did you already recived it and test it?
> 
> also after that head unit, lucky to find someone that will give a fair opinion about the product.


Oh I was joking about a write-ups for the cacti-antenna. Sorry for the confusion. I'm at work right now but unit should be on my doorstep today when I get home.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

i know lool. i ask about the unit it self. waiting for hear about you how it works


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Head unit came in! It was boxed very well, nearly the same as my last one even though its a different manufacturer and seller. To my surprise it came with two harnesses, I think they are ISO and SAE (Europe and USA have different connectors I think).

It came with an antenna adapter but I know it wont work since its not a dual FAKRA, good thing I bought my own. It also came with trim removal pieces which is awesome but I don't think I'll actually need them.

It started up just fine. You can't see it in the photos I took but the buttons are all backlit and you can change the colors. The android version is 4.4.4. I'm planning on installing a modded version of the OS that removes extra unneeded stuff (found here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpos ... count=6904)


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

That looks very good so far.. oem and the icons look like the car play ones!

I'll have to keep an eye on this.. as i plan to fit a Pioneer to mine (dont have any need for a nexus 7 install) but if yours works out better may go down this route!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a very nice piece of kit which will keep the OEM look but give better functionality than my Audi unit.
I don't see an SD card slot?
May I suggest you add time to fit when you do your write up. :arrow:


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

missile said:


> Looks like a very nice piece of kit which will keep the OEM look but give better functionality than my Audi unit.
> I don't see an SD card slot?
> May I suggest you add time to fit when you do your write up. :arrow:


Looks like two SD card slots at the bottom one either side, but not sure


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The bottom buttons on both sides are actually covers that pop open. It came with an 8GB Sandisk microSD in the GPS slot (with some iGO maps). I'm waiting for a set of Audi DIN keys to arrive so I can attempt the install. I expect the process to take a while because I may have to make RCA adapters and I may have the Bose amp turn-on CAN-BUS issue. This will all be clearly documented for you guys so you can be 100% prepared and make installation a breeze. I updated the Android version to a rooted custom ROM and newer MCU firmware. That process went smoothly. Will document that as well.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Very Very interesting unit indeed ..


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

I have exactly the same screen but old model with 4.2 Android System,

IT was a bit difficult to fit in the car console not 100% OEM.

At The moment im very happy with, many applications of play store, connecting via tethering to internet. Listening music through micro sd mp3. and using the gps Igo of the sd card and sometimes google maps. You can also use torke app if you have the OBD connector.

Also installed the front camera connected to the unit to record and see what you want while driving.

Bluetooth microphone integrated it was broken after 1 day luckily it comes with an exterior one.

Some pictures:




























Got it in witson shop.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vangu said:


> I have exactly the same screen but old model with 4.2 Android System,
> 
> IT was a bit difficult to fit in the car console not 100% OEM.
> 
> ...


Oh awesome! Did you have any issues the audio? Do you bave the Bose system?


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Vangu said:
> 
> 
> > I have exactly the same screen but old model with 4.2 Android System,
> ...


No issues at all after installing it, it works really really good. Better sound, really good screen and good sensitive touchscreen. Im really happy at the moment with the unit.

Unfortunatly i dont have bose.

Let me know any question.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

What troubles did you find to install the unit? What you need to do?


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> What troubles did you find to install the unit? What you need to do?


We connected the canbus connector to the car connector and there wasnt any sound my caraudio installer had to change some cables. Dont ask me more about it because i have no clue about cables. But i can ask him if you need it guys.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

and about the console? very difficult to fit in? or just a bit different from OEM ?


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

tdi_van said:


> and about the console? very difficult to fit in? or just a bit different from OEM ?


It seems to be oem but it took time and pushing to leave ok, at the end it looks almost perfect a bit more out in the right side, and had to remove the plastic between the radio and the air condition.

Another thing that I didn't mind it's that I lost the information of the radio in the on board computer.

I don't if these problems comes with all or only with my unit.

Later I can take pictures.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vangu said:


> tdi_van said:
> 
> 
> > and about the console? very difficult to fit in? or just a bit different from OEM ?
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I've got the equipment to trim the plastic and change the wires if need be. Still just waiting on the DIN keys to arrive.


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

all the help and information from you guys are very apreciated. thanks


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

I am like the OP, just very recently "upgraded" my mk1 TT I had for over 8 years to a 2008 TT that actually has room for a double DIN type unit, and am really interested in the android ones. I have seen the HuiFei unit in action in a friend's car and it works pretty good! I thought about just going ahead and getting one and sharing what I found out myself but I see Blaylock1988 beat me to it.  I too have the Bose so I'm interested in how it's all going to work together. I am guessing the pre-outs will just go to the amp, but I wonder if the head unit will turn on the amp, etc. Vangu, I would be really interested in hearing about your camera setup! I'm curious as to what kind of camera and how you mounted it inside the car.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary said:


> I am like the OP, just very recently "upgraded" my mk1 TT I had for over 8 years to a 2008 TT that actually has room for a double DIN type unit, and am really interested in the android ones. I have seen the HuiFei unit in action in a friend's car and it works pretty good! I thought about just going ahead and getting one and sharing what I found out myself but I see Blaylock1988 beat me to it.  I too have the Bose so I'm interested in how it's all going to work together. I am guessing the pre-outs will just go to the amp, but I wonder if the head unit will turn on the amp, etc. Vangu, I would be really interested in hearing about your camera setup! I'm curious as to what kind of camera and how you mounted it inside the car.


My DIN removal tools are arriving today so I'll see how it goes in. I'm very curious to see how the supplied harness works. It appears to be very well made and has male RCA adapters coming from the car side of the harness... I bought some RCA plugs yesterday that I can solder up to the harness if need be.

For my dashcam I use a Möbius, with a modified go-pro mount. I have a 90 degree mini USB cable that goes up along the headliner along the windshield, down the A-pillar and into the fuse box where I have a fuse stack and a 12v USB adapter.

I haven't actually installed the dashcam yet, but its the exact setup I had in my Mk6 GTI. A new feature with the HuiFei unit that I plan to use is a direct video feed to the dash cam.


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

bmccrary said:


> I am like the OP, just very recently "upgraded" my mk1 TT I had for over 8 years to a 2008 TT that actually has room for a double DIN type unit, and am really interested in the android ones. I have seen the HuiFei unit in action in a friend's car and it works pretty good! I thought about just going ahead and getting one and sharing what I found out myself but I see Blaylock1988 beat me to it.  I too have the Bose so I'm interested in how it's all going to work together. I am guessing the pre-outs will just go to the amp, but I wonder if the head unit will turn on the amp, etc. Vangu, I would be really interested in hearing about your camera setup! I'm curious as to what kind of camera and how you mounted it inside the car.


Hi The dashcam i bought it to the same people i bought the radio but it works by usb, they said it works with any of usb camaras. IT connects by usb to the radio and you have an app called record where you can see what the camara is showing and record if you want and watch or delete the recording you have made. I think if you have connected a OBD II in the port it will also show more details about your car. The installation its just as the microphone and it comes with a stick to paste it in the windscreen.

You can check in this picture it is next to the rearview mirror:


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

*I installed the head unit today. I have good news and bad news.*

*Good news:* It hooked up and worked perfectly without a hitch. I just connected the RCA cables together, wired up the antenna and the GPS and it works great. The steering wheel controls all function and the screen dims when the headlights are on. The Bose amp turns on just fine.

*Bad news:* Final fitment was very bad; probably similar issue to what Vangu had. It looks ok from the front for now. It only uses two clips at the top to hold it in, and the bottom has this lip that you have to jam onto the platform the head unit sits on. It doesn't have the metal guides like the stock one that stick out to hold the back end of the unit up and level.









Easy out for the old unit.









The airbag light pops forward. You then have to disconnect the wire by pushing on the tiny little metal latch that I'm pointing to.









This is the main harness connection. You can see that the purple, grey, and white wires at the top of the picture on the head unit side don't connect to anything on the car's side. All of the audio is via RCAs









These are all of the connections I had to make, 4 RCAs and the power and FAKRA connections for the antenna adapter. Thats it.









When you buy an antenna adapter, make sure its the kind that has both in one plug, don't buy the separate style in the green. I was able to use my adapter by disassembling part of the FAKRA adapter. Pop out the little purple wings that I'm pointing too and then unlatch the connector.









I kept one connector in the dual adapter so that I wouldn't have to worry about storing it or losing it.

























And the finished (for now) product. This took me hours to get the unit to sit properly. I eventually placed a piece of foam from the shipping box underneath the head unit to make it sit level in the car. It helped some, but it really needs more clips on the bottom to secure it and the tabs on the back like the stock unit has. I didn't take more pictures because there really is nothing I could show. You pretty much have to play with the wires while you slide it in so that they stay out of the way. Even then, the bottom of it just didn't want to line up. You can't see it from the picture but the bottom is sticking out about 3mm. The airbag light is missing because I had to glue it back together (cover popped off)

I miss simple radio installs that just use 4 screws to mount it, and cover that with a trim piece....

Audio quality overall is much better than the stock unit. It does have a bit of hiss though, I think it may be from the stock amp because I had the same hiss with the Symphony unit. The interface is very fast, it handles Google Maps exceptionally well. My only gripe is that the status bar isn't particularly attractive, but thats pretty minor.

More to come. I haven't even touched that trash iPod connector in my glovebox yet. I want to take that out and route the USB cables through there. I also still have to install my dashcam, and eventually the rear view camera. More to come in a few days when I get time to start on the glove box.


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> *I installed the head unit today. I have good news and bad news.*
> 
> *Good news:* It hooked up and worked perfectly without a hitch. I just connected the RCA cables together, wired up the antenna and the GPS and it works great. The steering wheel controls all function and the screen dims when the headlights are on. The Bose amp turns on just fine.
> 
> ...


Congrat , mine is sticking about 1 or 2 mm and it was impossible to push it more down. but still looking great.

Tdi_van i cant answer yet to PM since i am a newbie here still, sorry. Si soy español


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I kept one connector in the dual adapter so that I wouldn't have to worry about storing it or losing it.


Nice tip [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking forward to the rest of this install.... cant see the fitment issues in the pic - so you did well to get it in.. and really does look oem.

Silly question but why does it need two knobs if its a touchscreen?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Nice tip [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of this install.... cant see the fitment issues in the pic - so you did well to get it in.. and really does look oem.
> 
> Silly question but why does it need two knobs if its a touchscreen?


Left knob is volume and mute when pressed in. Right knob is next/previous song (or scrub through radio frequencies) and I think pause when pressed in. It scrubs radio frequencies very quickly 

I'll take more pictures in the daylight after work tomorrow showing the fitment. I'll also make a video after I get more of the stuff done.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I may have thought of a way to make this thing fit properly. My idea is to buy one of the standard double DIN kits for the TT and use part of the metal cage and clips to mount the android unit more securly. I can't find any good pictures of the kit fascia from the back side to see how it mounts in but I think I can make it work.

Side question, how do I remove the glove box?


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi The dashcam i bought it to the same people i bought the radio but it works by usb, they said it works with any of usb camaras. IT connects by usb to the radio and you have an app called record where you can see what the camara is showing and record if you want and watch or delete the recording you have made. I think if you have connected a OBD II in the port it will also show more details about your car. The installation its just as the microphone and it comes with a stick to paste it in the windscreen.

You can check in this picture it is next to the rearview mirror:








[/quote]

Thanks for posting your camera setup! It looks like it's quite small which is really nice. I will certainly look into getting one of these. I've read somewhere, but can't remember where, that some hubs will work with the USB port, so you could plug the camera and OBD II in at the same time, at least theoretically anyway.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> *I installed the head unit today. I have good news and bad news.*
> 
> *Good news:* It hooked up and worked perfectly without a hitch. I just connected the RCA cables together, wired up the antenna and the GPS and it works great. The steering wheel controls all function and the screen dims when the headlights are on. The Bose amp turns on just fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excellent pictures and write up of the install and telling us about all the apps and stuff! I'm going to go ahead and order one tonight since yours has worked out pretty well. I'm glad that the install went fairly easy, except for the fitment issues. Once I see the problem with the bracket I may be able to make a metal piece to work, as long as it doesn't need to be too complex of a piece.

My stock unit has the hiss too. It's not bad unless at a very low volume though. I may just try to use the ipod cable they supposedly come with and replace the stock one. I don't have an ipod, but sometimes a friend will have one. I've already had 2 plugged in there in the week I've had the car, but that's probably because I have no music with no other hookups! I saw where you were asking about the glovebox. It looks like the plastic tray with the ipod dock in it might just "pop" out from the main glovebox, but I haven't messed with anything yet. I'm hoping that can be done. Assuming it's anything like my mk1 TT was (and they look very similar, at least on the outside), there was a bunch of torx screws on the rear of the door that had to be undone, then the door would come off to expose the rest of the screws to take the whole thing out. I think there was like close to 20 screws in total!

As much of a pain the fitment might be, at least for me it will be easier than my VW Corrado I did in the 90s. I took out the single DIN radio and the HVAC controls and put a 6.5" (4:3 screen, since no widescreens) with an infrared touch panel attached to a mini ITX PC I built. I then made a relay box to control the fan speeds and bought a servo controller and 3 servos to move the cables around. Then I wrote the software to put all that on the screen. It was pretty cool for it's time, but wow, how things have changed!!


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

I got to thinking about the glovebox and thought that would probably be a good place to put my phone if I had a USB cable. Just plug it in and it's out of the way, assuming I can do everything from the head unit. I guess I need to read up on mirrorlink too, which I know nothing about. I don't send text messages while driving, but it would still be nice to see if I get one, which is really the only thing I could think I would actually need the phone for.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary said:


> Thanks for the excellent pictures and write up of the install and telling us about all the apps and stuff! I'm going to go ahead and order one tonight since yours has worked out pretty well. I'm glad that the install went fairly easy, except for the fitment issues. Once I see the problem with the bracket I may be able to make a metal piece to work, as long as it doesn't need to be too complex of a piece.
> 
> My stock unit has the hiss too. It's not bad unless at a very low volume though. I may just try to use the ipod cable they supposedly come with and replace the stock one. I don't have an ipod, but sometimes a friend will have one. I've already had 2 plugged in there in the week I've had the car, but that's probably because I have no music with no other hookups! I saw where you were asking about the glovebox. It looks like the plastic tray with the ipod dock in it might just "pop" out from the main glovebox, but I haven't messed with anything yet. I'm hoping that can be done. Assuming it's anything like my mk1 TT was (and they look very similar, at least on the outside), there was a bunch of torx screws on the rear of the door that had to be undone, then the door would come off to expose the rest of the screws to take the whole thing out. I think there was like close to 20 screws in total!
> 
> As much of a pain the fitment might be, at least for me it will be easier than my VW Corrado I did in the 90s. I took out the single DIN radio and the HVAC controls and put a 6.5" (4:3 screen, since no widescreens) with an infrared touch panel attached to a mini ITX PC I built. I then made a relay box to control the fan speeds and bought a servo controller and 3 servos to move the cables around. Then I wrote the software to put all that on the screen. It was pretty cool for it's time, but wow, how things have changed!!


Thats awesome you decided to get one too! I took out the screws for the iPod connector but it didn't budge. I saw pictures online where someone else just removed the golvebox door to work on it; I'll probably need to do that. I want to run the wires through the spot the iPod connector is located.

So for the hiss sound, it was there and constant when my Symphony radio was on. It's starting to bug me now as it seems to get louder and quieter independent from RPM. I've been seeing a LOT of people complaining about a hiss sound on Audi Bose combos in general. I think the problem is that high level preamp signals are being sent over the standard wiring harness, likely unshielded signal wires and insufficient amp grounding. I may try to use a ground loop isolator to see if it helps. If it doesn't help at all then I will likely go all out and replace the Bose amp and run shielded RCA cables to the replacement amp.

Now I wish my car didn't have the Blows system. This looks promising though:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCA-Noise-Filte ... 4181663d55



bmccrary said:


> I got to thinking about the glovebox and thought that would probably be a good place to put my phone if I had a USB cable. Just plug it in and it's out of the way, assuming I can do everything from the head unit. I guess I need to read up on mirrorlink too, which I know nothing about. I don't send text messages while driving, but it would still be nice to see if I get one, which is really the only thing I could think I would actually need the phone for.


I'm similar to how I use my phone but also different. I don't touch my phone at all but I like for the bluetooth connection and thats it. For my music I like to have all of it on a 120GB SSD and plug it into the head unit.

There is an awesome app that syncs your iTunes library (or selected playlists) directly to the an android device via wifi called iSyncr. You can then play the music with PowerAmp and it updates play counts and shows album art and meta data. It works great if you can park your car in range of your home network.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Thats awesome you decided to get one too! I took out the screws for the iPod connector but it didn't budge. I saw pictures online where someone else just removed the golvebox door to work on it; I'll probably need to do that. I want to run the wires through the spot the iPod connector is located.
> 
> So for the hiss sound, it was there and constant when my Symphony radio was on. It's starting to bug me now as it seems to get louder and quieter independent from RPM. I've been seeing a LOT of people complaining about a hiss sound on Audi Bose combos in general. I think the problem is that high level preamp signals are being sent over the standard wiring harness, likely unshielded signal wires and insufficient amp grounding. I may try to use a ground loop isolator to see if it helps. If it doesn't help at all then I will likely go all out and replace the Bose amp and run shielded RCA cables to the replacement amp.
> 
> ...


Yep, I ordered mine from the same place and then I saw they had the cameras so went ahead and picked them up too. I hope it gets here quick. I have a ground loop isolator laying around I could try, just wish I had my unit now so we could see if that fixes the problem or not! While I know the Blows isn't the best, I'd like to keep mine if it's within reason to do so. I've already spent enough money as it is at this point.

Thanks for mentioning the app, sounds like a good way to go! It looks like mirrorlink is really only working on the samsung phones, which I don't have. I'm sure one of these days there will be an Xposed module or something to allow the rest of us to use it, but I'm just not going to worry about it for now. I found a couple of different apps that will sync text messages over bluetooth or wifi, so hopefully I can just use one of those to know if I get a text without having to see my phone.

Speaking of bluetooth, one thing which doesn't seem to be real clear is whether or not the Android OS can actually use bluetooth itself. I know it has a controller of sorts to dial the phone and A2DP, etc. but I got the impression it doesn't have bluetooth capabilities such as like to make a bluetooth data connection or anything like that.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

The Bluetooth works for calls and music. I tested music and it works great, but I have not tested call quality.

Did you order the rear view camera that replaces one of your license plate lights? I want to get one of those but the thought of running a wire through the hatch sounds like a headache. Another issue is that they need a feed from a reverse light wire and I'm pretty sure there are none in the hatch.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

A great write up so far and looking forward to the rest. I am non technical but there is so much detail here that even I may be able to fit one.

So far I have a few questions and apologise in advance if I've missed them but can't find the answers. You can leave them until the end if you're covering them later or in your proposed video.

1. GPs antenna. How/ where is this fitted to the car. I have an 07 3.2 DSG without the shark fin?

2. Are any mods to VAGCOM coding required to accept the units?

3. RCA connectors. Do they exist on the installed Bose Amp side ready to plug into the RCA adaptor supplied on the unit?

Thanks so far, you're doing a great job, and looking forward to more.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

melltt said:


> A great write up so far and looking forward to the rest. I am non technical but there is so much detail here that even I may be able to fit one.
> 
> So far I have a few questions and apologise in advance if I've missed them but can't find the answers. You can leave them until the end if you're covering them later or in your proposed video.
> 
> ...


1. GPS antenna came with the unit. I have the shark fin but it doesn't have GPS, if you had an RNS-E there is an adapter you can buy that will let you use the stock GPS antenna. I used the supplied antenna and right now its burried behind the head unit. Satellite reception seems strong.

2. No VAG-COM needed so far for me. I do have the cable though.

3. RCA connectors for the Bose amp side came with the supplied harness, they appear to be in the correct layout for a Symphony II+ connector. All connections work well without modification.

My project may be put on hold for a few days. Dropping the car off to have the Secondary Air Pump replaced. Its roaring like a jet engine. I may be experiencing symptopms of a failing mechatronics unit as well. Hopefully a readaptation and recalibration will fix it.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> The Bluetooth works for calls and music. I tested music and it works great, but I have not tested call quality.
> 
> Did you order the rear view camera that replaces one of your license plate lights? I want to get one of those but the thought of running a wire through the hatch sounds like a headache. Another issue is that they need a feed from a reverse light wire and I'm pretty sure there are none in the hatch.


I just ordered the one that was on the page with the head unit. It's a little square with 4 infrared LEDs. They show it going on a license plate bracket. I think one that would go on the hatch like a license light or even in the window would be better, but yes, sure would be a lot more work! I will mess around with it and see if I can make it look somewhat unobtrusive. One thought I had was just simply drill out the 2 bottom holes in the license plate larger and put it behind one of them if it doesn't need too big of a hole. Hope you get your car back soon!!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary said:


> I just ordered the one that was on the page with the head unit. It's a little square with 4 infrared LEDs. They show it going on a license plate bracket. I think one that would go on the hatch like a license light or even in the window would be better, but yes, sure would be a lot more work! I will mess around with it and see if I can make it look somewhat unobtrusive. One thought I had was just simply drill out the 2 bottom holes in the license plate larger and put it behind one of them if it doesn't need too big of a hole. Hope you get your car back soon!!


I had a license plate bracket reverse camera on my GTI. I drilled a hole in the middle behind the license plate and put in a grommet. It worked well. It was tricky finding another location on the frame to get the wires inside the the cabin though. I could certainly do that for the TT very easily. The advantage of having the license plate camera instead of the one that swaps out the license plate light is that it will be centered on the car, whereas the light replacement will be offset, so any lines will be misaligned.

I tested out the built in front microphone today, its very bad. I'll be installing the included external microphone for certain. I may try to install it in the stock location in the headlamp screen.

I dropped of my TT today to get the secondary air pump replaced, so It'll be at the shop for a few days. I contacted AoA and they said my TT qualifies for the extended transmission 10 year/100k mile warranty! I'll be taking it to the dealer in a few weeks to have them check the mechatronics unit.

In the mean time I'm going to order that Bose noise filter that I found on ebay, and maybe a dash kit to mutilate.


----------



## mr pee (May 9, 2011)

Blaylock1988 said:


> The Bluetooth works for calls and music. I tested music and it works great, but I have not tested call quality.
> 
> Did you order the rear view camera that replaces one of your license plate lights? I want to get one of those but the thought of running a wire through the hatch sounds like a headache. Another issue is that they need a feed from a reverse light wire and I'm pretty sure there are none in the hatch.


If you use the licence plate bulb holder as a replacment besides the wiring being a lot more dificult as pointed out but also if you have led licence plate bulbs which look ace the one that is with the camera wont match so will look odd and the camera will not be in the centre. Ebay do a numberplate surround with a built in camera on the top nice and neat, about £18 squid you can then feed the wire under the rubber trim wich is on the boot apiture that the tailgate closes onto if you get my drift. If you do go for this type you need to trim the cenre out of the camera numerplate surround because when you remove your rear numberplate there is a raised rectangle behind the numberplate so the surround needs trimming to make it flush with the panel, this is only nessary to make it fit flush and look better but not essential


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm getting the secondary air pump replaced so I don't have the car at the moment. But before I dropped off the car I was able to get Torque running and reading data from a cheap $5 OBDII Bluetooth dongle. Some of the data seems to be missing for acceleration. I believe torque is supposed to use the accelerometer in the device it is running on, but the HuiFei unit doesn't have a compass or accelerometer. Without this data I don't think that Torque will be able to calculate horsepower and torque. It should still work with lap and 0-60 times though.

I also ordered the Bose RCA noise filter here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281343835477?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT Hopefully it works well for getting rid of the hiss sound. If not, then I'll probably replace the Bose amp as mentioned previously.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

I think it's great to see all of the posts about the head unit and cameras and so forth. I may have made a mistake getting the rear view camera I did, but at least it was very cheap. I will play around with it since I already ordered it and see what I can do with it. I'm excited to hear torque worked OK! That was my main question I was asking about bluetooth, was whether or not it just worked with the phone or worked with other things too. Mine should be here Friday so I will be tearing the car apart this weekend I guess. I will test my "generic" 2 channel ground loop isolator and see if it makes a difference. Even if it works, I still will have to buy one for the other 2 channels, but it will be good enough so I can tell if there is a difference at least. Blaylock1988, hope you get your car back soon!


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

I got my unit today and was all excitied to install it, and had blocked off some time this weekend. Unfortunately for me, they sent the wrong cables! I was sent two vehicle harnesses, one which does fit, and the other looks like one that would fit my old mk1 TT! At first I still thought I still had everything, and kept looking for the mysterious other RCA cables until I realized there was another cable that has all those, plus the video in, I didn't have. Since I have a haness to trash, I might take the CAN-BUS connector from it and hack some of it off to see if I can get enough pins to plug in to wire to some female RCA jacks on it and maybe get the front channels working.

One thing I am hopeful will work is I noticed my Symphony has a metal tab screwed to each side of the upper rear part of the unit that ride in a track when the unit is installed. It just happens that the HuiFei has screw holes at the same place! So, I'm going to try putting the metal tabs from the Symphony onto the new unit. That would solve the problem with it wanting to fall down. I'll take pics if I get it working.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary said:


> I got my unit today and was all excitied to install it, and had blocked off some time this weekend. Unfortunately for me, they sent the wrong cables! I was sent two vehicle harnesses, one which does fit, and the other looks like one that would fit my old mk1 TT! At first I still thought I still had everything, and kept looking for the mysterious other RCA cables until I realized there was another cable that has all those, plus the video in, I didn't have. Since I have a haness to trash, I might take the CAN-BUS connector from it and hack some of it off to see if I can get enough pins to plug in to wire to some female RCA jacks on it and maybe get the front channels working.
> 
> One thing I am hopeful will work is I noticed my Symphony has a metal tab screwed to each side of the upper rear part of the unit that ride in a track when the unit is installed. It just happens that the HuiFei has screw holes at the same place! So, I'm going to try putting the metal tabs from the Symphony onto the new unit. That would solve the problem with it wanting to fall down. I'll take pics if I get it working.


Oh no!

It sounds like from what you are telling me is you are missing the cable with the RCA connectors on the far right of my picture:










Contact the the Green Yi folks and tell them they forgot a cable. They should send you the missing one.

Definitely take some pictures because I don't remember seeing any screw holes in the same spot for those symphony tabs. I'll have my car back tomorrow for a little but, but I'll be taking it to Pacific Audi this weekend to have them check the transmission. Luckily my car has the transmission warranty extension.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Yep, that is the cable I'm missing! It looks like you got te other "useless" harness cable too. I cut the RCAs and canbus box cable off of it, and made one with enough to get 2 channels working, since I had a couple of RCA female to female adapters. The only problem is that I can't seem to get the amp to turn on. I see you connected a wire that is for amp power, but I'm not sure exactly how you did that. I was researching the Bose amp a little bit and it looks like it turns on by getting a command from the CAN bus anyway, so I'm a little confused by this point.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok, I finally figured it out. On mine I needed to wire the "AMP CTRL" blue wire on the head unit to the light green wire on the TT's harness. This wire is listed as "DSP EN" on the Symphony radio, and is the turn on wire for the amp. I'm attaching a picture with this wire pointed out in case anyone else needs it someday.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Technically what you wired up was correct, but I didn't need to do that. DSP EN was already wired up to the head unit correctly in the wiring harness. Mine does have the amp control blue wire but I actually wired that to the radio antenna adapter (because the harness didn't have an antenna power line).


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Technically what you wired up was correct, but I didn't need to do that. DSP EN was already wired up to the head unit correctly in the wiring harness. Mine does have the amp control blue wire but I actually wired that to the radio antenna adapter (because the harness didn't have an antenna power line).


Wow, I'm just having bad luck with cables! DSP EN was not wired on my harness at all, there was no pin or anything! That took me by surprise as I didn't expect to have that problem. I don't have the dual FAKRA adapter yet, but I will splice into that wire and add it to the amp control wire as well then. I got the unit installed the best I could with what I had. I ordered 2 right angle USB csbles as with the camera plugged in the back, there is no way there is enough clearance back there.

I have the hissing noise as well and am searching for my ground loop isolator. I should be able to find it tomorrow and will see how that does.

Speaking of the camera, it is not much. While it does work, it's of low resolution (which I knew) but also seems to only work with their app that lacks a lot of functionality. Any other video recording app can't get it to record, it just acts like a still frame camera. I did run the rear camera wire to the hatch, but think I may go with another camera. The camera works well, and has very bright lights, but it's not going to mount how I would like.

Overall I'm quite happy with the unit. I installed a phone cradle and high power USB port in the compartment in the front seat, and have the tasker app set to start wifi tethering when it's docked. I also installed a VNC server on my phone, and a viewer on the car radio. That allows me to VNC into the phone and control it pretty well. It doesn't always update the screen as it should when inputting text though. I tried mirrorlink, and it works well. One major problem though. It requires a USB connection, and my phone's battery was draining pretty quick because the head unit's USB ports don't seem to put out much power. I'm sure one of these days it will work over wifi or bluetooth or something so you can use a seperate charger.

As far as the mounting tabs go, I'm attaching a pic of the stock head unit, and the HuiFei after I screwed the tab on. The same torx screws that held it on to the stock radio work fine for the extra screw hole in the HuiFei. There is only one hole that will line up. I screwed it in there tight and it seemed to work. It keeps the rear of the unit up, but it still wants to fall down in the front of course unless it's locked in, which is impossible for me to do with all of my cables right now. So I'm not really sure if it's actually a big help or not, with my limited mounting experience so far.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for your update! I'm definitely going to try adding those tabs onto my HuiFei unit. That will make a big difference. I did notice that there isn't a lot of extra space behind the head unit so it makes it hard to fit it in there properly without jamming the heck out of the cables behind. Once you get those all settled out of the way you should be able to click the face in okay.

I got my car back, the secondary air pump has been replaced. I have an appointment with Pacific Audi for Tuesday morning to diagnose my transmission. It Jumps from a stop if you don't baby the throttle, and its getting worse. It also makes a clunk sound from inside the transmission when the car shuts off. I have a feeling it may be a long process getting my transmission issues resolved. Thank goodness I have warranties!

Mondays are busy for me so if I have my car still on Tuesday I'll try swapping those tabs over. The ground loop isolator should be delivered tomorrow so I can test that too.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

My ground loop isolator came in. It seems pretty well made.


















Looking forward to testing it. It even has an amp turn-on lead which is pretty nice. It adds a lot of flexibility. If I didn't want to run an amp turn-on lead all the way to an aftermarket amp I could just install this box at the back end by the amp instead of behind the head unit (there really isn't much extra space behind it too).

My TT is now at the Audi dealership. They did a re-adaptation for the S-Tronic and seeing if that fixed my issues. I bet it won't.

I took a couple potato cell phone pics before I took it to the dealership. The screen looks bad because I still have the protective sticker on it. You can see it sticks out a bit. I haven't done any modifications to the unit to make it fit better yet. That will come after I get the car back from the dealership.


















UPDATE: Audi of America is replacing the Mechatronics unit under warranty!!!!!!!!!!! Won't be done till middle of next week though (if that fixes it).


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, Blaylock1988 hope your car is finally about to be fixed! At least you had a warranty! I had been meaning to reply for a few days now. My TT was involved in a wreck and I have been busy with that. Fortunately I worked on it a little and can still drive it until it can be fixed. Not to get off topic, but I am amazed at how well it held up. A Chevy Cavalier slammed into the back of me at a good speed. On that car it broke the windshield, deployed air bags and everything, but I was able to drive away afterwards with only damage to the bumper and exhaust! I finally found my ground loop isolator, and it takes care of every bit of the noise. It's even quieter than the stock unit was so you should be happy with yours. I ended up ordering a cheap one off eBay that is 4 channel. I think it will be fine since the one I had was a very generic off brand from China. Of course, my cables have yet to arrive, so I don't guess it matters yet anyway!

As far as the head unit itself goes, I found a few things that might be of interest if everyone hasn't already found them. I found an Xposed module that might interest people following this thread called XposedMTC. You may have already used it, but it allows you to have automatic screen brightness and for the media buttons to work with other players, and you can change the stock music and video apps. I had some problems with the mode button making the unit just "lock up" though and start displaying the Audi logo until I reset it. The mode button was pretty much useless for me as it was though. For some reason my car still says "PLEASE WAIT..." in the DIS screen when I press it. Maybe part of the telephone prep package still laying around I wonder??

There is also a couple of other apps called Microntek Headunit Service and CarService that allow some other things like Speed Volume Compensation, some Bluetooth stuff, and allows you to get stats such as battery life and signal from your phone. They have some other features as well.

Vangu, since you have one of the cameras like I do that plugs into the unit, you might be interested in the fact after doing a little reading was able to get the DailyRoads Voyager app to work with the camera. I can't remember all of the settings off the top of my head, but the frame rate must be set to "high." I used the free app "Startup Manager" to automatically start this app when the unit starts, and it will automatically record video. It records GPS info too. You can tell it how much space to allocate for it, and it will automatically remove the oldest videos when it runs out of space. I'm thinking 1GB will hold roughly 100 minutes or more IIRC. If anyone needs more info on what settings I used let me know and I will get them.

The only complaint I have is the screen seems to be kind of dim and I have a hard time reading it when it is bright outside, even when there is no direct sunlight on the screen. I bought an anti glare screen protector and cut it down to fit, and that helps somewhat but it's still harder than I would expect for me to see. I was wondering what everyone else thought of the brightness of theirs.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary said:


> Wow, Blaylock1988 hope your car is finally about to be fixed! At least you had a warranty! I had been meaning to reply for a few days now. My TT was involved in a wreck and I have been busy with that. Fortunately I worked on it a little and can still drive it until it can be fixed. Not to get off topic, but I am amazed at how well it held up. A Chevy Cavalier slammed into the back of me at a good speed. On that car it broke the windshield, deployed air bags and everything, but I was able to drive away afterwards with only damage to the bumper and exhaust! I finally found my ground loop isolator, and it takes care of every bit of the noise. It's even quieter than the stock unit was so you should be happy with yours. I ended up ordering a cheap one off eBay that is 4 channel. I think it will be fine since the one I had was a very generic off brand from China. Of course, my cables have yet to arrive, so I don't guess it matters yet anyway!
> 
> As far as the head unit itself goes, I found a few things that might be of interest if everyone hasn't already found them. I found an Xposed module that might interest people following this thread called XposedMTC. You may have already used it, but it allows you to have automatic screen brightness and for the media buttons to work with other players, and you can change the stock music and video apps. I had some problems with the mode button making the unit just "lock up" though and start displaying the Audi logo until I reset it. The mode button was pretty much useless for me as it was though. For some reason my car still says "PLEASE WAIT..." in the DIS screen when I press it. Maybe part of the telephone prep package still laying around I wonder??
> 
> ...


Man it sounds like you have been having quite a bit of bad luck on yours. I used the XposedMTC for a bit but didn't find it useful. The auto-dimmer never worked properly for me (I just program that with Llama) and the mode button override didn't work either. I also tried using the Car Service app for 3rd party app steering wheel controls but didn't find it necessary. Mode button works just fine for me as well. I don't have any messages appear on my DIS at all. I found my screen is more than bright enough, and I still have the protective plastic on it.

I finally got my TT back today after they replaced the mechatronic unit. However the car still lurches from idle and has hard downshifts still, so back to Audi it goes for a whole new transmission. I have to set up another appointment so will try to get more work on my stereo this week.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Man it sounds like you have been having quite a bit of bad luck on yours. I used the XposedMTC for a bit but didn't find it useful. The auto-dimmer never worked properly for me (I just program that with Llama) and the mode button override didn't work either. I also tried using the Car Service app for 3rd party app steering wheel controls but didn't find it necessary. Mode button works just fine for me as well. I don't have any messages appear on my DIS at all. I found my screen is more than bright enough, and I still have the protective plastic on it.
> 
> I finally got my TT back today after they replaced the mechatronic unit. However the car still lurches from idle and has hard downshifts still, so back to Audi it goes for a whole new transmission. I have to set up another appointment so will try to get more work on my stereo this week.


I figured that you probably had used them all too but just thought I'd mention them. I really wish I could get the controls to work with Pandora, but no luck there yet. I am going to yank out my phone prep kit soon and see if that makes a difference. I think perhaps both systems are picking up the same button. I'm not even sure if the phone prep stuff is actually where the tray is, but maybe disconnecting that tray will disable it anyway.

I am really concerned about my screen them. I am very glad to hear yours is bright though, so at least there is hope. The only think I can think of is that I flashed the ROM before taking it outside, and wonder if the new ROM is somehow not turning the brightness all the way up. I used Cundu's KGL ROM. Did you use the same one?

That is great that at least you have a warranty on your car! Mine has the manual transmission but even then I had a bolt break off inside of my last TT and lost half of my gears, so they aren't problem free either. At least you should be good to go for a long time after all this is done.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary said:


> I figured that you probably had used them all too but just thought I'd mention them. I really wish I could get the controls to work with Pandora, but no luck there yet. I am going to yank out my phone prep kit soon and see if that makes a difference. I think perhaps both systems are picking up the same button. I'm not even sure if the phone prep stuff is actually where the tray is, but maybe disconnecting that tray will disable it anyway.
> 
> I am really concerned about my screen them. I am very glad to hear yours is bright though, so at least there is hope. The only think I can think of is that I flashed the ROM before taking it outside, and wonder if the new ROM is somehow not turning the brightness all the way up. I used Cundu's KGL ROM. Did you use the same one?
> 
> That is great that at least you have a warranty on your car! Mine has the manual transmission but even then I had a bolt break off inside of my last TT and lost half of my gears, so they aren't problem free either. At least you should be good to go for a long time after all this is done.


I did use Coudu's KGL 1080x600 ROM. I found that the auto screen brightness on the Xposed MTC forced my brightness to very low all the time no matter how I adjusted the auto settings. At one point it made my screen go almost completely black and couldnt adjust it till it was dark out. The message you are getting in the DIS may be linked to your car's Bluetooth module if you have one. My car didn't so the mode button had no purpose before I installed my new head unit. I recommend using VAG-COM and see if you can disable the module. Also if you had the RNS-E before you may need to disable that as well. I still have the phone cradle in my car but will be ripping that out soon.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

bmccrary, have you had any luck with your screen and install?

My TT is now at the Audi dealership getting a brand new S-Tronic transmission! I was able to install the 4-channel filter and also added the little tabs from the stock unit. The tabs had hooks behind them that I had to cut off with my dremel. They made a huge difference, I don't need the piece of foam any more and its easier to install. I got the entire unit to be very close to stock. The top is flush but the bottom sticks out just a tiny bit. I think the only way to fix that is to add the metal clips to the bottom.










The ground loop isolator/noise filter is faulty. It doesn't remove any hissing and it makes a loud pop sound when the amp turns on and off. When I get the car back from the dealer I'll be exchanging it for a replacement.

I also took the time to remove the factory iPod interface and run the head unit's USB plug into the glove box. I had to remove the entire glove box just to do it, so that was a huge pain. In the picture below you can see the USB cable running through the back and connected to a Belkin USB hub.










Lastly I installed the external microphone that came with the unit. I ran the wire down underneath the steering wheel and clipped it there. The wire was a huge pain to run down there, Audi covers everything in way too much plastic. The picture below is a little blurry but you can see the round foam wind screen on the microphone.










The dealer is waiting for the transmission to arrive, but I should have my car back on Friday or Saturday this week.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like you have been busy! While I know it's been a huge hassle, that is awesome you will get a totally new transmission! I have been making some progress. I am still having probles with the screen. It's dim at full brightness even after flashing the MCU and another ROM just to make 100% sure. It also blacks out sometimes when going into reverse and when switching to DVD. So, I'm going to try and get it replaced. I just hope it's not a huge hassle, but I expect it to be. I think you are in the US like I am. If so, I got my 4 channel ground loop isolator from Monoprice off ebay. It was less than $10 with shipping and it ships from the US. It works perfect, no noise at all, much better than stock!

That is really cool ou got the cable routed to the glovebox like that! I am wanting to do that too but decided to wait until I finall get the unit ready to go in for good. I am hoping that perhaps I can get behind the unit with the glovebox out and push down all of those wires in the way. Does that look possible? After I shoved all those extra cables in there mine is sticking out a good bit now.

I definately need to add the mic, with the internal one I'm having to scream to be heard! I know it's a pain to run the wires. The airbags down there sure don't help any either. Does the mic work well? Looks like you did a great job!

I have done a couple of things to mine but not much. I got a cheap OBD2 extension cable, cut it open and rewired pin 16 to ignition power. That way I can just keep the OBD2 bluetooth adapter plugged in all the time and not worry about it draining the battery. I even put a couple of widgets on the home screen.

Another thing that I did was I found a reverse camera and mounted it. Unfortunatelty the camera itself doesn't work so I'm waiting for a replacement. Since I can't see an image I can't say how practical this location is yet, but I mounted it under the rear bunper in the plastic piece. I will attach a coiple of pics. Since I'm getting a new bumper next week, I didn't care at all to drill into my trashed one. My bumper looks like crap and is filthy with all of the snow and salt right now but you can get the idea. It's not really very noticeable. I've still got the blue plastidc over it since I'm returning it. I just hope the image from there looks good!

Hopefully soon I will have both the car and head unit back and can do some more stuff! If the camera comes in this week I can mount it in the hole and see how it works before I get the new bumper.

EDIT: Looks like I am going to have to attach pics when I get back to my laptop, sorry. I am traveling and my tablet is doing a horrible job of shrinking them down correctly. I will do this today though.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in LA, actually flying to Colorado Springs as we speak so I'll get to share the snow experience lol. Where are you getting your bumper from? I'm in the market for an S-line rear cover.

Edit: I haven't had the chance to test out the external mic yet. I read a lot of complaints about the internal one on the XDA thread but they all said the external one was great.


----------



## Vangu (Jan 12, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I'm in LA, actually flying to Colorado Springs as we speak so I'll get to share the snow experience lol. Where are you getting your bumper from? I'm in the market for an S-line rear cover.
> 
> Edit: I haven't had the chance to test out the external mic yet. I read a lot of complaints about the internal one on the XDA thread but they all said the external one was great.


My internal mic was broken after 24 hours, so always install the external one just in case.


----------



## bmccrary (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, I ended up getting sick and am just now crawling out of bed. I live in TN and went to FL for a few days so I was happy to get away from the snow. It's normally not too bad here but it sure has been this year! Here's the pics I took a week ago. They aren't very good, but at least give you an idea. I installed the new camera that actually works and I think as far as the viewing goes, this is a good spot. The lip of the top bumper doesn't get in the way of the image, even though the camera is mounted close to the top. I think the UK cars have a rear fog light there, but it might could be mounted below that. Just some ideas to consider.. I had nothing to lose in my case!

As far as the bumper goes, it's really still all up in the air for now. I can't really find any rear valences I like any better without going to the quad exhaust. One of my exhaust tips and pipe got destroyed when I was hit. If they have to replace the whole thing, and not just one side, which we are not sure yet, then I'm just going to order the quad tips and get the TTS bumper/valence. Otherwise, not sure what I will do yet. I must say the R8 body kit looks nice, but then you've got to do the front too.

I finally got a reply back from the seller tonight about the brightness. I had forgot about Chinese New Year where everything closes for like 2 weeks. He wants me to make a video, so that should be fun. I guess I'm going to compare it to a cell phone and a tablet in the video!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I hadn't thought about putting a camera there, not a bad spot!

They make a TT V6 S-Line valance that has dual exits so you would not have to change your exhaust. This is what I'm planning on getting when I get the S-Line rear bumper cover










If your muffler is still ok, you could just have a shop weld on new tips instead of getting a whole new muffler.

I Finally got my car back last Friday. Brand new S-Tronic transmission and today I just got a United Motorsports VR6 and DSG combo tune. UM is working on a Spark Cut feature for our cars that I really want, but at the moment they only have it for the R32. It sounds like UM needs a test TT V6 at their headquarters in Connecticut to finalize it. I have a set of euro-spec Bi-xenon AFS with LED DRLs arriving tomorrow 

I still need to mount my dashcam and install the RVC. I am going to do what 1wheelonly did for the RVC, just waiting till he posts more info on the more recent one he bought before ordering my parts viewtopic.php?f=19&t=912937


----------



## gazdaaa (May 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

I plan to install this into 2011 A3, I've seen you talk about mode button, you are referring to the button on the steering wheel?

Do all of the steering wheel buttons work on this head unit, I know that you can map buttons to specific actions, but are the mode and voice control buttons mappable, and also button that you press on the little wheels for volume and track?

When you flip the volume or track, does it get registered properly in the head unit, specifically does the head unit register one button press on one tick of little wheel, or more?

Thanks in advance, and sorry if it bothers you that I ask this for A3, but the head units are the same, just different face plate.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

All of my steering wheel control buttons work. Scroll up/down on the left one changes tracks, the right one volume, mode button I have switch between nav, Poweramp, and FM. The right roller you can also click and it mutes, but my left one doesn't register an action when I click it. Bluetooth button opens the Bluetooth app. The steering controls have a max input speed that's limited by the car so it won't register very fast rolls from the wheel, but will on the head unit knobs.

I got the SWC app on that helps override the controls since the default programmer app doesn't work too well. I'll look for a link to it later today, but its in the first page of the XDA developers thread.

I recently found a mod to force the head unit to open certain apps early as it it starting up. As a result I was able to get Poweramp to open and start playing music about 20 seconds after startup. Normally without this mod it takes closer to 40 seconds IF Poweramp was even the last open app before shutdown. I'll post a link to that after I get home from work because I think its essential to do.

I finally ordered all of the parts to install my dashcam, and I got the adapters to wire the dashcam to the head unit for a live feed while driving. I think the head unit can record it as well.


----------



## gazdaaa (May 13, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> All of my steering wheel control buttons work. Scroll up/down on the left one changes tracks, the right one volume, mode button I have switch between nav, Poweramp, and FM. The right roller you can also click and it mutes, but my left one doesn't register an action when I click it. Bluetooth button opens the Bluetooth app. The steering controls have a max input speed that's limited by the car so it won't register very fast rolls from the wheel, but will on the head unit knobs.
> 
> I got the SWC app on that helps override the controls since the default programmer app doesn't work too well. I'll look for a link to it later today, but its in the first page of the XDA developers thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, did you have any other issues with the head unit?
Which rom are you using?

About the antenna adapter, did you bought powered adapter (http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Audi-Sea...650?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4acee16432) or just passive one (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Twin-Dual-F...602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d6782912)?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm using Coudu's ROM from February right now, I need to see if he has posted any updates recently.

You'll need to get the powered antenna adapter. You should remove your current stereo to see what kinda of FAKRA plug your car has before purchasing the adapter. My TT has the dual FAKRA but they are combined on one plug. The dual separated ones like what you linked to don't fit properly on that one, but my Mk6 GTI had the dual separated ones.


----------



## gazdaaa (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for fast replies, one more question, does the head unit show any information in the dash display (dis), like music track info, radio station name, caller id or number when someone is calling you over bluetooth, like the original car stereo has shown?


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a nice unit. Price unit comes out to what I basically paid for my Pioneer + adapter / connects double-din but with way more features.

How's the response of the unit? Also, are you able to play videos while driving (for passengers that is  ). I know on my Pioneer unit, I had to do the e-brake hack but didn't see it being mentioned here.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Nah it doesn't have any interface with the in dash display. Its fine for me, I just leave it on the speedo and temperature. The screen is so huge there is no need for a 2nd display with that info.

You can watch DVDs or even MP4s from an external drive or microSD while driving. Its funny because it has an option in the menu to enable the e-brake lock, but by default the e-brake lock is not used.

The response is very fast, sometimes it lags a tiny bit on google maps but otherwise its just as good as any other android tablet.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Great news! I was able to reduce that horrible interference noise to almost nothing!

In VCDS under the Sound System module on the coding there is a byte that increases or decreases the pre-amp in decibels. The standard is set at +6dB, I reduced it down to -3dB and the static hissing interference sound is almost gone. I can't hear it over the engine and music off unless I put my ear right on the speaker grill. (Just to clarify, I don't have any aftermarket filters installed right now)

I also changed it to LHD/cloth/diesel and that seemed to increase the bass a little bit more.

I also finally got my dashcam installed yesterday. It is mounted and hard wired, but I have one more step of running a video feed from the fuse box (where the end of the USB cable is) and connect it to the Hui Fei unit. It has real-time dashcam monitoring so I'm going to test that out. I'll post up some pictures soon.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Really unimpressed with the RNS-E unit in my TTRS and looking to replace it with something from this decade... I love Android so want to go down this route but don't want to loose any of the integration things the stock RNS-E gives you. I have read through this thread and am keen on something like this - how many other MK2 TT owners have gone down this route and are happy? Where is the best place to get one and which is the best as there seem to be several head units that look almost identical but aren't?
I am happy fitting it myself as I have the tools as well as VAGCOM and although if its going to be a nightmare I'll happily pay for a professional installation.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

My car has factory BOSE and was originally fitted with a Symphony radio but the previous owner replaced this (poorly I must add...) with the RNS-E. I am looking at this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261769265250?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT but I am just not sure :? I was hoping quite a few MK2 TT owners would have done this already and it would be like shelling peas....

Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm at work right now. When I get home in a few hours I'll give you some good info. Don't buy anything yet.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ADB said:


> My car has factory BOSE and was originally fitted with a Symphony radio but the previous owner replaced this (poorly I must add...) with the RNS-E. I am looking at this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261769265250?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT but I am just not sure :? I was hoping quite a few MK2 TT owners would have done this already and it would be like shelling peas....
> 
> Andy


I definitely recommend you go for the newer quad core RK3188 HuiFei units. The modders are supporting those more than the older dual core like what I have. Also definitely get a 1024x600 screen.

Best place to buy one is AliExpress at a seller with a good rating. Here is a KGL RK3188 for a decent price: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Android- ... 91314.html

Its best if you can get free shipping, because if you need to return it you get the full amount back and not only the listed price excluding shipping.

For me it was very plug and play to install the unit, but it requires a lot of setup time. You'll want to update the MCU and the firmware to the latest version (and make sure its rooted) and install the steering wheel control apps and all that. Luckily modders are making super easy to use apps to make the process less tedious.

The only real downside is I can't get the head unit to install perfectly into the dash, the bottom still sticks out a little bit. You also won't get any of the integration features that the RNS-E had, but these android units have such a huge screen you don't really need the small screen in the dash to tell you anything other than speed or mpg.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Blaylock1988 said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > My car has factory BOSE and was originally fitted with a Symphony radio but the previous owner replaced this (poorly I must add...) with the RNS-E. I am looking at this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261769265250?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT but I am just not sure :? I was hoping quite a few MK2 TT owners would have done this already and it would be like shelling peas....
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Was there much (any?) coding needed to be done via VAGCOM?
I don't think I am too bothered about seeing the turn-by-turn satnav instructions on the DIS (I usually turn this off in favour of MPG anyway). What about the telephone prep? My car originally came with '_mobile phone prep low_' and once paired with the BT in the car I can access contacts via the steering wheel buttons and see them in the DIS. I assume this doesn't work with these units? Is it a separate BT unit in this device you pair your phone with?
What about the built-in MIC my car already has with the phone prep - can this be used with this unit or do I need to run a new MIC in?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bluetooth probably won't work with the steering wheel controls and screen. It doesn't for mine because the Bluetooth was built into the factory head unit. Stock microphone won't work either, although I have seen people install an aftermarket mic in the factory spot. Nice thing with the Android unit is if you have a data connection you can use voice commands to call if you have the right contacts app. You don't have to do anything with vag-com but you will get small error codes but no CEL.

EDIT: I do want to mention that Bluetooth on the Android unit does work with SWC. Just not the DIS.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a fiscon mic which i installed in the oem position... Just moved the stock one to the side.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Still not taken the plunge with this yet so a couple more questions please....

Can the OE mic be rewired for use with this? I don't fancy taking the car apart to install the mic that's included with this in the OE position so was thinking of reusing the OE mic if possible?
Will everything be included or will I need to go and buy some additional bits? - I am thinking powered antenna comments in this thread, fakra adapters etc.
I already have the OE 'telephone prep low' with sharkfin antenna and the MFSW buttons. Will these need coding out with VCDS? Will the 'mode' button do anything? Will it need coding via VCDS?
Does anyone have TomTom running on their unit? Either the current version 1.7 TomTom Go or the older TomTom 1.4.

I have seen thread on the XDA developers forum and would likely install one of the rooted ROMs available on there (I am reasonably familiar with flashing android ROMs). Is this one of the supported head units:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product ... 62517.html

What are the chances of being hit with import TAX? I can't find any UK based suppliers of the newer Quad core units.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I think this looks better than the Android units:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221849138314? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Its a shame its Windows CE 6.0. It looks much more OE than any of the Android units I have seen..


----------



## Gio (Sep 22, 2015)

ADB said:


> I think this looks better than the Android units:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221849138314? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Its a shame its Windows CE 6.0. It looks much more OE than any of the Android units I have seen..


This looks very similiar to what you have found... but personally I don't like the exposed SD card slots...
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014-Exc ... 18812.html


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ADB said:


> Still not taken the plunge with this yet so a couple more questions please....
> 
> Can the OE mic be rewired for use with this? I don't fancy taking the car apart to install the mic that's included with this in the OE position so was thinking of reusing the OE mic if possible?
> Will everything be included or will I need to go and buy some additional bits? - I am thinking powered antenna comments in this thread, fakra adapters etc.
> ...


You can't use the stock microphone. I haven't found any way to connect to it. If you wanted to route a new mic its actually not too hard to run under the footwell, up the fuse box and pillar then over along the windshield. Then take off the dome light fixture and swap the microphones.

You don't have to code anything in VCDS to make the new head unit work.

I don't run TomTom, I only use Google maps and Waze since I have a WiFi hotspot for my car.

The unit you linked to is the right one with the quad core and same seller that I got mine from. I definitely recommend getting one of DSA's rooted roms. He frees up a lot of wasted ROM space and speeds up boot times. You should also get the startup task program that lets you choose which apps to load (like Poweramp) during boot.

I have no idea on the import taxes. I live in the US and didn't have to pay an extra penny to have it delivered to me from china. The local distributors also get these from china.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Gio said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > I think this looks better than the Android units:
> ...


I much prefer that one - it looks more like the RNS-E. Any ideas if this is a 'supported' one from the XDA Developers point of view? i.e. will any of the custom ROMs work with it?

Andy


----------



## Gio (Sep 22, 2015)

ADB said:


> Gio said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


I am not sure, since I didn't study the XDA thread... but I believe it has same OS version and same CPU


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gio said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > Gio said:
> ...


It looks like it has the same CPU so the OS in that thread should work, but it may be a slightly different MCU (firmware) because of the button configuration. It's also a different seller than I have used. The really good news is that one should mount into the dash better then mine because it has 4 clips instead of the 2 than mine has.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

Just bought one of these headunits and they are pretty awesome! A few minor issues but overall, Well worth the money! 
I want to plug a odb2 reader in the port of my audi tts.... But there's not much space around the port and i cant fit the odb reader in, i cant find a extention cable to fit in the gap either. Can some one tell me how they done it or point me in the roght direction? Cheers


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Tring89 said:


> Just bought one of these headunits and they are pretty awesome! A few minor issues but overall, Well worth the money!
> I want to plug a odb2 reader in the port of my audi tts.... But there's not much space around the port and i cant fit the odb reader in, i cant find a extention cable to fit in the gap either. Can some one tell me how they done it or point me in the roght direction? Cheers


Which one did you buy? Was it an easy installation? Did you get every part you needed in the box or did you have to get any additional parts?

Andy


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

second this ^^ im really interested in one of these.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought a cheap $5 OBDII bluetooth reader from ebay, its pretty small and plugs into my car just fine. Its not a very good one though since it seems to have trouble sending all of the real-time data to my head unit to display data.


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 50&alt=web
I bought this one through there website as it worked out cheaper. They have got good customer service too as a rang them a couple of times 

I did have trouble getting the headunit to sit in properly, but then realised the foam padding in the dash got in the way, stopping the headunit from clipping in.
The headunit dont sit 100% perfectly, it sticks out a couple of mm one side. There is a hissing sound now and then, but only hear it when theres no music playing. Not sure how to cure that?
The box includes everything you need apart from the HU removal keys

I bought a odb on ebay but it dont fit in the port :/ have you got a link to one that will fit?


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Tring89 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261769265250&alt=web
> I bought this one through there website as it worked out cheaper. They have got good customer service too as a rang them a couple of times
> 
> I did have trouble getting the headunit to sit in properly, but then realised the foam padding in the dash got in the way, stopping the headunit from clipping in.
> ...


Can you advise if this was this fitted to a Bose or non Bose installation and was any VCDS coding required?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I bought this with the Bluetooth B version. I bought it a while ago from a different seller, but same model. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-ELM327-Blu ... 2516.l5255

If you have a hiss sound with bose installed you can pretty much eliminate the hiss if you have Vag Com by turning the bose amp volume down.


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

melltt said:


> Tring89 said:
> 
> 
> > http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261769265250&alt=web
> ...


Yea i've installed it on a bose system, no coding required.


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I bought this with the Bluetooth B version. I bought it a while ago from a different seller, but same model. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-ELM327-Blu ... 2516.l5255
> 
> If you have a hiss sound with bose installed you can pretty much eliminate the hiss if you have Vag Com by turning the bose amp volume down.


Ok thanks mate. I'll ask my mate who works at audi, see if he can turn the bose amp down for me


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tring89 said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this with the Bluetooth B version. I bought it a while ago from a different seller, but same model. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-ELM327-Blu ... 2516.l5255
> ...


The default I think was set to +6Db, I turned it down to -3Db or whatever the lowest it setting is. You'll have to increase your volume output on the head unit but it puts out a much cleaner signal and can handle it no problem.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tring89 (Aug 4, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Tring89 said:
> 
> 
> > Blaylock1988 said:
> ...


Cheers, i'll give it ago at the weekend


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Installed the android head unit today, it sits perfectly in the slot. However, there are two problems that I face now:

1) Hiss sound is such a pain, a guy from VW told me he can do the vag com service for 200$, which is too pricey for me
2) Volume level is about half of the original Audi Concert head unit can do. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bobo2211 said:


> Installed the android head unit today, it sits perfectly in the slot. However, there are two problems that I face now:
> 
> 1) Hiss sound is such a pain, a guy from VW told me he can do the vag com service for 200$, which is too pricey for me
> 2) Volume level is about half of the original Audi Concert head unit can do. Is there any way to fix it?


Which unit is this and where did you get it from? Do you have Bose? I much prefer this one to the Symphony looking one with buttons on either side - it looks almost OEM. Is quad-core or dual-core? Have you managed to upgrade the ROM or install a custom rooted ROM?
It seems a minefield - there are lots of similar/identical looking units but they are different.

EDIT: This seems to be the one you have: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/7-HD-102 ... eb201560_9

If it is this one then its a Dual-core Telechips 8935 device with 1GB DDR3 RAM and 16GB FLASH. It looks a bit different from other ones I have seen/searched. I'd be keen to know your experience with it.

How far do the Micro SD cards stick out?

Andy


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

ADB said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> > Installed the android head unit today, it sits perfectly in the slot. However, there are two problems that I face now:
> ...


My friend imports it from China, don't know the model but it has CarPC on a carton. No I don't have Bose, it was Audi Concert head unit before the replacement. I have not check the number of core. It has stock ROM.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bobo2211 said:


> Installed the android head unit today, it sits perfectly in the slot. However, there are two problems that I face now:
> 
> 1) Hiss sound is such a pain, a guy from VW told me he can do the vag com service for 200$, which is too pricey for me
> 2) Volume level is about half of the original Audi Concert head unit can do. Is there any way to fix it?


Hey that looks great, I'm jealous yours fits better than mine! For $200 you could buy a micro-can rosstech cable and do all of your mods yourself! For the volume output, there should be some sort of Extra Settings that requires you to type in a password. In that menu you can change volume output and boot screen logo and some other stuff.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Hey that looks great, I'm jealous yours fits better than mine! For $200 you could buy a micro-can rosstech cable and doo all of your mods yourself! For the volume output, there should be some sort of Extra Settings that requires you to type in a password. In that menu you can change volume output and boot screen logo and some other stuff.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your advice. Could you share me the link to buy that cable? Hope they will ship to Vietnam (my country) too. Do you think the same mod can apply to non-Bose amp?

I remembered there is a menu that requires the password. Will check it later.

Lastly, before the installation, I use to see the light of Passenger airbag off blinks sometimes and will turn off after driving a while, but now it's constantly on. Should I be worry about it?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bobo2211 said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey that looks great, I'm jealous yours fits better than mine! For $200 you could buy a micro-can rosstech cable and doo all of your mods yourself! For the volume output, there should be some sort of Extra Settings that requires you to type in a password. In that menu you can change volume output and boot screen logo and some other stuff.
> ...


I am keen to know whether you sort your volume issues - keep us informed please as an Android HU is definitely my next purchase - just need to pick the right one...
As for a cable I got one of these:
http://www.totalcardiagnostics.com/shop ... stech-vcds
And run VDCS 12.12 with my 2009 TT. Unless you want the cable for newer VAG vehicles then this will be fine for your Mk2 TT.

Andy


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

my friend just sent me the password to enter the factory setting mode, it's 66668888, not "126" as the majority Huifei unit. I will do it tomorrow morning. Today I've done two things: bluetooth call test and gps navigation test with Nokia Here app.


Bluetooth call with the HU's integrated mic seems good enough, both my friend and I can have conversation flawlessly



GPS antenna was in fact still inside to plastic cover that next the glovebox, to be easy to understand, it's where the fuse box in your UK version of TT situates. However GPS reception in the city is still good. Guidance from Here app works.

Ahh, the SD card does not stick out any mm from the slot, @ADB

Lastly, about the noise I mentioned earlier, it's like high frequency noise, if I put the key in and turn on half way( not start the engine), the HU's sound is fine, no noise, but once the engine is started, the noise appears immediately, only be surpressed
by turning the music volume to maximum


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bobo2211 said:


> Lastly, about the noise I mentioned earlier, it's like high frequency noise, if I put the key in and turn on half way( not start the engine), the HU's sound is fine, no noise, but once the engine is started, the noise appears immediately, only be surpressed
> by turning the music volume to maximum


Thanks for the info regarding the Micro SD slots.

The noise sounds like a grounding issue?


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

I will bring my car to a service to find the solution for this noise

Bad news today, entered the factory settings by using 66668888 password but there is no setting for the volume. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bobo2211 said:


> I will bring my car to a service to find the solution for this noise
> 
> Bad news today, entered the factory settings by using 66668888 password but there is no setting for the volume. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Can you post a picture of the 'Android, Settings, About' screen please. I am trying to work out which version/manufacturer this is.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Cliffundo (Nov 13, 2015)

New member here, Hi o/

Got my first Audi TT today and after reading this thread I decided to buy the PF73ATTA from Ebay and it arrive next week. I will hope to make a start on installing this next weekend. Cost me £299 which is decent value for this type imo.

Looking forward to getting it fitted.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cliffundo said:


> New member here, Hi o/
> 
> Got my first Audi TT today and after reading this thread I decided to buy the PF73ATTA from Ebay and it arrive next week. I will hope to make a start on installing this next weekend. Cost me £299 which is decent value for this type imo.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it fitted.


Sounds awesome, looking forward to seeing it fitted!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Cliffundo said:


> New member here, Hi o/
> 
> Got my first Audi TT today and after reading this thread I decided to buy the PF73ATTA from Ebay and it arrive next week. I will hope to make a start on installing this next weekend. Cost me £299 which is decent value for this type imo.
> 
> Looking forward to getting it fitted.


I really want one that has the buttons on the right hand side like the RNS-E - however it appears there are about 6 different versions of this.... The one you have ordered is probably a safer bet to be honest..

I'll keep watching...

Andy


----------



## Cliffundo (Nov 13, 2015)

ADB said:


> Cliffundo said:
> 
> 
> > New member here, Hi o/
> ...


Yeah, that's why I decided on that one, it looks like it's a like for like replacement of what's already installed and should look quite kool once installed. Going to have a bash installing it myself but if I hit any snags I will take it to the local auto installer. Reading this thread has been quite helpful and makes it look easy enough so fingers crossed


----------



## Cliffundo (Nov 13, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Cliffundo said:
> 
> 
> > New member here, Hi o/
> ...


Aye, me too mate  It should be here Tuesday but I won't pick my new car up till Wed or Thursday.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been continuing my research on these android head units. All RK3066 (dual core) and RK3188 based units are being refered to as MTCBs. I don't know what that stands for though lol.

The Android ROMs for all RK3066 and RK3188 units are interchangeable between the manufacturers. This only changes the appearance of the interface, and there are some very good modded ROMs that improve boot times, improve audio quality, fix bugs, etc. ROMs are processor and screen size specific, so take care to pick one that matches those. DSA's roms are very good and is what I'm running on my head unit.

However, the MCUs are manufacturer specific, so they cannot be interchanged. This is because each manufacturer uses different hardware for amps, GPS, radio, etc. The MCU is like the firmware and drivers, so they need to match the hardware. There are updates and fixes to the MCUs so try to get the latest stable revision. If you install the wrong version the unit will boot, but you may find many things are not functioning properly. It is rare for a device to be bricked from incorrect ROM or MCUs. The extra settings password is always 126.

All original and modded (pre-rooted) MTCB Android ROMs (update.img) and MCUs (mcu.img) are available on the xda Android Auto MTCB Software subforum

The reason the ROM is interchangeable is because it is stored on the System on Module (SoM) that holds the CPU and RAM. The SoM is usually installed vertically on the back of the LCD board seen here:








Image from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthr ... ?t=3246420

Since the processor is on the SoM, it is very easy to upgrade from the dual core to the quad core for about $75 to $100. Once you install the new SoM you just have to replace the ROM with the RK3188 version and it is good to go with significant performance increase. I plan to do this in the future but at the moment I am not sure where to get an RK3188 SoM.

If you are looking to buy one of these but the interface looks different on the listing it is probably a different manufacturer, but as long the description says Rockchip RK3188 or RK3066 (don't buy the dual core though) then you can change the interface and you have a huge modding community to help you out on the xda forums.

I hope this info is helpful for some of you. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

ADB said:


> Can you post a picture of the 'Android, Settings, About' screen please. I am trying to work out which version/manufacturer this is.
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


Build number is *DZ_LY_EN_HV1.5.10.8_MV2.3B018_301P_6621_1509301718*. That's what from the screenshot. I've just googled this string but found no results. I have no idea which manufacturer it is.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bobo2211 said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a picture of the 'Android, Settings, About' screen please. I am trying to work out which version/manufacturer this is.
> ...


From the pictures and the button layout I 'think' this is based on the Telechips 8935 Dual Core CPU.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Ge ... _Head_Unit
I can't seem to find too much information/support on this one though. I think I will concentrate on Rockchip 3188 based units as the software on the SoM seems to have more support. Currently looking at this one:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Quad-Cor ... eb201560_9

Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ADB said:


> From the pictures and the button layout I 'think' this is based on the Telechips 8935 Dual Core CPU.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Ge ... _Head_Unit
> I can't seem to find too much information/support on this one though. I think I will concentrate on Rockchip 3188 based units as the software on the SoM seems to have more support. Currently looking at this one:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Quad-Cor ... eb201560_9
> ...


The one you linked to on Aliexpress looks like the right model, and its the high res 1024x600, different seller than the one I got mine from though. It also has the bottom clips so it will mount into your dash better than mine. I'm almost considering buying the same one so that I have the quad core and better install, although I would have to figure out what to do with my old one. It bothers me that the power symbol rotates with the volume knob though!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Blaylock1988 said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > From the pictures and the button layout I 'think' this is based on the Telechips 8935 Dual Core CPU.
> ...


LOL, it does currently on my RNS-E, although its the smaller knob at the bottom on the RNS-E. I set it vertical and use the steering wheel volume controls to keep it nice and aligned ....

At the current exchange rates and assuming we don't get hit for any import tax the one I added a link to is less than £300.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

ADB said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


That's good to know that it does that on the RNS-e. I like how the big knob is volume on the android unit, it seems more intuitive since I use it more often. The big knobs should always be the ones you use most often.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

ADB said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


Went to a car audio specialist today but he also could not fix the noise issue. He tried the RCA ground loop noise filter but it did not work. I will try again at another service. The one today told me that perhaps he must disassemble the head unit for deeper modification but I'm sure that will void the warranty.

Have you decided to purchase that Quad core unit? Can't wait to see your review


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> That's good to know that it does that on the RNS-e. I like how the big knob is volume on the android unit, it seems more intuitive since I use it more often. The big knobs should always be the ones you use most often.


is there a setting in the factory settings tthat enable you to change the function of the knobs?

edit: found a video on youtube: 



do you think it can solve the noise? it's similar to the buzz/whine noise in this video but it's not that loud


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Bobo2211 said:


> Went to a car audio specialist today but he also could not fix the noise issue. He tried the RCA ground loop noise filter but it did not work. I will try again at another service. The one today told me that perhaps he must disassemble the head unit for deeper modification but I'm sure that will void the warranty.
> 
> Have you decided to purchase that Quad core unit? Can't wait to see your review


I have decided on a Quad Core RK3188 based unit, however I am just trying to whittle it down to the right one....
I want one that looks like the RNS-E with the buttons only on the right hand side, however it appears there are several of these and there is contradicting information in a lot of the listing on AliExpress. I have contacted a few of the sellers for clarification and I have got some, but its still a minefield.
My plan is to get one that is 'known' - i.e. a KLD or KGL based MCU and a RK3188 SoM so it can be upgraded/modified.
I'll keep you updated...
Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I believe the only way to truly solve the hiss/whine is to use shielded RCA wires to an aftermarket amp. The factory system sends signals to the amp over unshielded wires. Another possible cause is a degraded or damaged amp? If I recall correctly even the non-bose cars still have an amp, just less speakers than the bose system, so it could happen to anyone when putting in an aftermarket radio. Ground loop isolators and filters sometimes cause a loss in sound quality so those may not be the best solution.


----------



## mikewilson (Jul 14, 2015)

Cliffundo said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Cliffundo said:
> ...


How's the new head unit? I'm thinking of getting one of these.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I eventually decided on this head unit - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car-DVD- ... 29487.html
Its the same as this unit http://www.audiosources.net/prod_view.a ... t3:50004:3 from Audiosources.

Installation was fairly easy once I got the RNS-E out. Main power cable from head unit to four RCA's, Quadlock and CAN BUS decoder, four RCA's into the head unit, GPS & radio antenna and that was it. I had some trouble with it sitting right but then I realised there are two bits that stick out either side at the back that needed to be above the 'runners' on either side of the slot. Once they were on the right side it just snapped in. It seems slightly closer to the trim on the left side but hardly noticeable.

Andy


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Why does it have so many key removal slots on the bottom? Or are two for micro sd cards?

Also is that a matt grey finish? 
Aside from that it looks oem. Does any of the DIS still work with this as it has CANBUS coding?

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

However.... 

The Bluetooth module is separate from the Android system itself and is really there for the phone functionality only (it does support A2DP but Android has no idea this is going on). I thought once paired the head unit would just access the phonebook on the phone like it did with the RNS-E and like it does in my wife's Renault Scenic. No, it has to download the phonebook via the Bluetooth app that talks to the Bluetooth module. I struggled for days trying to get this working. It would start to download the phonebook but stop at record 16 and abruptly end the Bluetooth connection. I eventually found an app (Bluetooth Phonebook V1.2.2) that worked around this issue after no help from the supplier who said 'it works with their phone'...
I was hoping my ELM327 OBDII adapter would work. It doesn't. I can manually pair it with the Bluetooth app but Android has no visibility of it whatsoever. I have given up with trying to fix this. The supplier has been no help at all with this.

Android 4.4.2 and accessing the MicroSD cards.... It came with iGO Navigation software and the maps installed to the internal 16GB flash memory. I didn't even try it. I backed the contents of the internal 16GB flash to a 64GB MicroSD card I purchased and have copied it to my PC should I need to restore it. I installed TomTom Navigator 1.4 but for the life of me cannot get TomTom to use the External MicroSD slots. I have spent days messing with this.. I have rooted it, edited the /system/etc/permissions/platform.xml file, edited the tomtom .metadata.xml file. None of it works. I think it is down to how the memory cards are mounted by the Android system (see attached terminal screenshot). I have worked around this by installing 'FolderMount' from the Playstore which creates links between the internal flash and the external SD card. It works but needs root and introduces a delay in startup.
I copied some music to the MicroSD card and thought Google Play Music would just see it. No, it will manually play individual tracks if you browse to them with a file browser and then open them with Google Play Music, but it won't index them. I have installed Poweramp which does seem to work, however its only a trial. The integrated Music app can access them though as long as only one MicroSD card is installed. Also installing Google Play Music causes a Google Services error as well so this has now been uninstalled....

Radio - it works, reception isn't fantastic but it wasn't with the retrofitted RNS-E anyway. I noticed yesterday however that if I put the heated rear window on I get static on the radio. I assume this is a grounding issue? Not had chance to look at it yet.

CAN BUS integration..... Steering wheel controls work - volume, track/radio channel. Mode button doesn't work as expected. It seems to cycle through the functions (radio, music, phone) but seems to be out of sync. Previously the mode button changed the DIS to show the phonebook or the radio channel/SDcard track (two states) it now sort of works but wants to still be one of two states so goes out of sync as there is an odd number of states to cycle through on the head unit. Opening the doors doesn't display on the head unit, nor does the aircon (I was expecting the doors but not the aircon to be honest).
If I get a phonecall it displays on the head unit and mutes whatever is playing (outside of Androids control or knowledge), however the DIS display is garbled. I think the car is informed its a phonecall as the ringtone is the one I got with the integrated Audi phoneprep?
If I play a track from the MicroSD cards using the integrated Music app I think it wants to display 'Track X', however we get 'Trü X'.
With the radio on the frequency type (FM1, FM2, AM) is displayed along with the frequency - the RDS channel information isn't displayed like it did with the RNS-E.

This DIS issue is really annoying - I'd rather it showed nothing than garbled stuff. I have contacted the supplier and they are no help at all.
I had to turn the Audi integrated Bluetooth OFF via VCDS as it was constantly trying to pair with my phone. I have also had a dig around in VCDS to see if I can fix any of the DIS stuff but can't see anything obvious - I think its a software issue with the CAN BUS decoder and I see no way of resolving this without help from the supplier.

I am going to give it another week and if I can't solve any of the outstanding issues then I think the RNS-E is going to have to go back in and BT re-enabled via VCDS.

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

aquazi said:


> Why does it have so many key removal slots on the bottom? Or are two for micro sd cards?
> 
> Also is that a matt grey finish?
> Aside from that it looks oem. Does any of the DIS still work with this as it has CANBUS coding?
> ...


The two other slots are MicroSD slots.

DIS.... Read my other post...


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks good but sorry to hear you've been having so many issues getting it working. I hadn't seen a unit that actually communicates with the DIS before.

I can't find any info on the two links you provided that state if it is a RK3188 processor like other MTCB units. You can download an app like CPU-Z to find out what processor it is running on. If it is an RK3188 then you may be able to fix most of the issues that you are having by updating the MCU, ROM, and installing the xposed-mtc apps.

Did you use an amplified dual-FAKRA adapter for the radio antennas? That will make a huge difference if you aren't using one. If you are using one and you get interference from the heater, you may want to try using a different source for power.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Looks good but sorry to hear you've been having so many issues getting it working. I hadn't seen a unit that actually communicates with the DIS before.
> 
> I can't find any info on the two links you provided that state if it is a RK3188 processor like other MTCB units. You can download an app like CPU-Z to find out what processor it is running on. If it is an RK3188 then you may be able to fix most of the issues that you are having by updating the MCU, ROM, and installing the xposed-mtc apps.
> 
> Did you use an amplified dual-FAKRA adapter for the radio antennas? That will make a huge difference if you aren't using one. If you are using one and you get interference from the heater, you may want to try using a different source for power.


Its an Allwinner R16 based unit (not RK3xxx). The RNS-E was a retrofit to my car as it originally came with a Symphony radio, so although there is a dual-FAKRA connector only one leads to the antenna in the rear boot window. This was confirmed with VCDS when the RNS-E was installed as there was an error that said something like "Radio antenna open circuit". Retrofitting the dual antenna thing looks like too much work... I assume I connected the FAKRA adapter to the correct one on the dual plug - don't think I'd have got any radio reception if I had plugged it in the wrong one?

To be honest I think I am going to remove it later today and then order the 2016 DVD discs for the RNS-E - I think there are some sellers who have integrated 7-digit postcodes into it so that's at least an improvement...
I am really disappointed with the CAN BUS issues - its like a half-ar$ed implementation - sorry to say but its a typical Chinese knock off...

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

OK this maybe needs another thread, however as its related I thought I'd add this to it.

If you have been reading any of my posts about fitting this Android head unit you'll know I am disappointed with it. As much as I hate the Satellite Navigation of the RNS-E I have decided to put it back in 

So this afternoon I fumbled about with the eBay radio keys (there's a knack to it...), removed the Android head unit, removed the glovebox to swap the GPS antenna's over and then put the RNS-E back in. Before pushing it home into the dash I started it all up to make sure everything was working OK. I then realised I hadn't put the DVD back in (or the 32GB SD card with some music on it), so back in the house, get the DVD and SD card and put them in. It started to read the DVD but seemed to be making lots of noise that I had never heard previously and said it couldn't read the disc. I thought b0ll0cks the DVD drive is knackered so I ejected it and out it pops, put it back in again and it was a bit quieter and then it read it OK. It was still noisy so I pressed the button to lower the screen, it opened about 1cm then closed again as if it hit something - all the time I can hear the DVD spinning. Tried a few more times and then gave it a bit of a pull to force it. Protruding a couple of mm out of the slot was what I thought was the DVD, however I got some needle nosed pliers and removed and out popped this - I have put it next to a CD for size reference....








I then ejected the DVD and put it back in - less noise and it read it OK. This is obviously from the DVD mechanism and was hoping it will work OK without it? It seems to so far, however all I have done is let it read the disc.

Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

My car also had the symphony stock. I had radio reception without the fakra adapter plugged in. At some angles it was OK and some angles was poor. I also had poor but working reception when I had just one fakra lead connected (I had to partially disassemble the plug on the car side). When I connected the adapter properly it made a huge difference.

My understanding is non-RNSe cars had 2 lines (likely an AM and an FM), and RNSe cars have a 3rd one that is blue for GPS.

Really strange how part of the RNSe DVD mechanism came out yet it still works!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Really strange how part of the RNSe DVD mechanism came out yet it still works!


Knew it was too good to be true.... Just got in the car and 'Please insert Navigation Medium' is displayed on the RNS-E...
Ejected the disc, put it back in and the noise isn't right and it didn't read it. That's the RNS-E out later today and some investigation. work...

FFS :x

Andy


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

OK, got the RNS-E out and following some instructions I found on here from 2012 - viewtopic.php?f=19&t=262031 (thanks perter-ss) I got the DVD drive removed from the RNS-E. Poking around I eventually worked out that it sits on the inside top of the DVD drive casing and is pushed onto a 'spindle thing' that is free running and obviously spins with the disc. When a disc is inserted the bottom of the mechanism pushes up and presses the disc to this metal disc. I suspect the noise I heard was the disc being able to move and possibly spinning off the bottom part.
So I worked out where it goes however trying to work out how to reattach it was a bit of a nightmare. However after some trial and error and lots of swearing its back in now and I have watched it several times as I have inserted and ejected the disc. I suspect it won't last though so I am looking for a replacement DVD drive. The part number is DV35M110 and I suspect there are equivalent part numbers. Anyone done this and know where is best to source one?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's shared from a alpine unit

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1081407473.html

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I have been searching and DV35M110, DV33M110, DV36M110, DP33M21 all look similar but just wanted to know for definite that any of these will work. Prices on Aliexpress vary but I reckon about £40 including postage?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

OK, so purchased a replacement DVD drive for the RNS-E. It arrived earlier and I have just swapped it out.
After putting it all back together and putting it back in the car I am now presented with the 'Enter PIN' screen :? 
All previous times I have removed the RNS-E from the car (and its quite a few over the last few weeks...) it has never asked for the PIN. I assume now it has detected the hardware is slightly different it wants me to enter the PIN.... As for the PIN...
As this is a retrofit RNS-E and I didn't have the PIN when I got the car. I went to Audi Peterborough a while ago before I got the Android Head Unit thinking if the Android unit was good enough I could sell on the RNS-E . I took my V5C etc and they took the car away and 10 minutes later returned with the PIN written on a business card.
Anyway just tried the PIN twice and I get "incorrect PIN". Its now in 60-minutes lockout :x

I'll call Peterborough Audi tomorrow morning but I suspect this is going to be a visit there....

Andy


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear your problem. Except the issues I mentioned in previous posts, mine work with ELM327 OBD Ii asapter via bluetooth. This ELM327 even send info to the DIS to display the song that I currently play in the default music app. Btw, it works well with Torque app


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

It 'appears' that the 2010 RNS-E (RNSE-PU) unit 'knows' the DVD drive that is installed (serial number or some unique identifier) so you can't just replace it :x 
This wasn't the case with the previous RNS-E units (the one with the CD/TV button), however it is with the newer units (with the MEDIA button).
I have put the original DVD drive back in and it now no longer asks for the PIN so there is obviously some truth in this. I have been told that I could take the circuit board from my original DVD drive and put this in the new drive and it 'should' work, however looking at the ribbon cables from the mechanism to the circuit board they appear to be soldered in two places each as well. There is another flat cable soldered to the board and the two screws holding the circuit board in place have solder on them. It looks a bit too tricky for me 

I am therefore going to have to try and repair my original drive, however I at least have this new one as a reference....

Andy


----------



## Darby_UK (Mar 5, 2016)

Have followed this thread for a while i purchased and installed a HuiFei quad core type unit which i must say im quite impressed with.

Integration is pretty good - but still struggling with a few bits.

Getting the bottom of the unit to fit in nice is a pain - still working on that.

CANBUS to SWC's seem to be a bit hit and miss - after i've pressed the mode button - volume then also scrolls through sources - if i power off and back on volume works fine again.

I have the factory phone prep - so if i press mode button i get phonenumbers etc. from phone appearing in dis - is there a way of using only factory bluetooth - or only android bluetooth not a nasty mix of both ?

Also, I've rooted via the way shown on xda wiki and is confirmed i have superuser access - however i cant seem tio get exposedMTC to work - i select poweramp as default audio player, but if i press music button - the stock player still comes on - unless im doing something wrong ?

Any advice on these appreciated

Dean


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like a weird combination of issues. I dont have any of the problems you mentioned except for the bottom of the unit sticking out a bit. I removed my factory phone prep and put in the blank tray, I wonder if that would get rid of the phone stuff in the DIS. My buttons all control the head unit.

I would try updating the MCU first with the latest firmware. And see if that helps too. Maybe disable the phone prep in VCDS too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

There are two new Android 5.1.1 head units from Xtrons (PF75ATTAR & PF75ATTA). I think functionally these are identical, however one is made to look like the RNS-E (PF75ATTAR) and the other to look like the Symphony (PF75ATTA). There seems to be more of an emphasis on the 'Dual CAN BUS' feature so I am wondering whether this would work better with the DIS than the one I currently have returned to its box in the hope of a refund?

http://xtrons.co.uk/custom-special-car/ ... /audi.html

Does anyone have one of these or know anyone who has and can give any details? I have tried asking Xtrons but it is obvious the support comes from China (I asked about the Dual CAN BUS and integration with the DIS and they replied with 'This is an Android system and you need to download maps and gps software from the play store'.....).

Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

It's really hard to say from the specs in their site. They don't state the processors used in their units so I can't determine if they are MTCB family or not. I'll try looking around the XDA forums and see if anyone has tested those Xtrons on Audis. It looks like they have Android units and WinCE units as well.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

I took the plunge and ordered the Xtrons PF75ATTAR and installed it yesterday.

I bought this unit as my RNS-Low / BNS 5.0 gave up the ghost. Actually, just the fuse blew at the back of the unit, but I was alrady looking for an excuse to purchase one of these Android head units.









I took the glove box off as I had the CD changer there as well and thought that I'd rather gain some extra space than leave it there.









Attached the wiring harness, of which there is lots of..









Test mount the unit and see that it turns on and SWC works, etc. test run all items and software as well as install new ones from Play Store.









Yes, up and running!









Tetherered to my iPhone via mobile hotspot rather than get another LTE USB stick and a new SIM card. Using Google maps as my navigator since here in Finland unlimited mobile data is rather cheap.









New software installed and testing A2DP audio quality.









Because why not 

There is a bit of a hiss coming through on low volume. I've got Bose amp and haven't yet tuned that from +6db with VCDS, that's what I'm going to be doing today.

For now, I'm a happy camper. The installation was as plug and play as it could have been (I've had hobby car stereo projects 20 years ago..) and everything works as I would think that it would work. Xtrons promises a 2y warranty for the unit, let's see how this one fares in the long run.


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

I've bought the PF75ATTA - arrived this morning  Don't pick up the car till tomorrow evening though  
Will be installing over the weekend. How are you finding it?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

dea said:


> I took the plunge and ordered the Xtrons PF75ATTAR and installed it yesterday.
> 
> I bought this unit as my RNS-Low / BNS 5.0 gave up the ghost. Actually, just the fuse blew at the back of the unit, but I was alrady looking for an excuse to purchase one of these Android head units.
> 
> ...


Can you show us what the integration is like with the car's DIS as this is my main gripe with these units (I posted a while ago in this thread with images). I have one sat in a box on the floor at home as the DIS integration via CAN BUS is so bad that I had to put the RNS-E back in.

Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks sweet. How is the fitment on that unit? Does it fit flush at the bottom? I'm also interested in the DIS integration.

I will say I did turn down the Bose amp to reduce the hiss, but my max volume isn't high enough sometimes for some of the quiet podcasts I listen to. I'll be looking into finally replacing the Bose amp with bigger amps and crossovers in a few months. I just moved 3000 miles from LA to Boston and new furniture is expensive 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

using mine for a few months already and the HF noise or buzz noise is still thể +.+
do you guys have a recommended replacement for the stock amp on the TT (non-bose)?


----------



## dbieguns (May 20, 2016)

I also have a buzz noise. I've bought a ground loop isolator, didn't installed it yet. I will and report.


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

Sure, I'll take some photos of the DIS. It's not perfect, but a lot better I'd say than what you posted.

No, it's not flush at the bottom, but the difference is so small that I don't mind. I can take few reference images of this as well.

I turned the Bose signal boost from +6 to +0 and my hiss on initial tests is gone and there is plenty of volume left on the unit to blast my ears out.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

dea said:


> Sure, I'll take some photos of the DIS. It's not perfect, but a lot better I'd say than what you posted.
> 
> No, it's not flush at the bottom, but the difference is so small that I don't mind. I can take few reference images of this as well.
> 
> I turned the Bose signal boost from +6 to +0 and my hiss on initial tests is gone and there is plenty of volume left on the unit to blast my ears out.


I think I put mine to a negative amount -3 or -6 I dont remember. That's probably why mine is too quiet. No hiss though. It's only an issue when on the freeway. I may turn it back up a little.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

dea said:


> Sure, I'll take some photos of the DIS. It's not perfect, but a lot better I'd say than what you posted.
> 
> No, it's not flush at the bottom, but the difference is so small that I don't mind. I can take few reference images of this as well.
> 
> I turned the Bose signal boost from +6 to +0 and my hiss on initial tests is gone and there is plenty of volume left on the unit to blast my ears out.


That would be great, thanks.

I am keen to see the Bluetooth/phone integration as well - i.e. contacts dialing from the head unit and whether this appears on the DIS. One thing I never fully tried on my car was to physically remove the phone prep - I disabled Bluetooth via VCDS but never actually disconnected the phone prep.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

This will take few days, one of my brake lights went out and the only thing that DIS is now willing to display is the YELLOW OMG WARNING WARNING notification that, yes, the light is out. As soon as I get that changed I'll get the images.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

dbieguns said:


> I also have a buzz noise. I've bought a ground loop isolator, didn't installed it yet. I will and report.


I doubt that would solve the buzz noise, but if it works, tell me where you bought it, thanks

Mine has louder buzz noise when xenon light is on


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Is the Bluetooth the same with the Xtrons PF75ATTAR as it is with all other Android head units in that it is not a native Android component and has a proprietary bit of software that talks to the hardware? Are the contacts synchronised OK from your phone over Bluetooth and are these sync'd to Android or just the head unit and then its an extra step to copy them to Android?


----------



## boffin10 (Jun 12, 2016)

I too am very close to buying the PF7ATTA or ATTAR to replace a Concert in a Roadster. I'm interested in the head unit fascia colour & if its close to the OEM head units. Also has anyone purchased the accessories such as reversing camera &, particularly, DAB module. How does the camera interface with the HU & how well is the DAB integrated? Anyone have any comments on the readability of the display with roof down?
Thanks,


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

Not sitting flush, any ideas on how to flush it up a little? It's the PF75ATTA or ATTAR, whichever  Aside not fitting right, it works a treat


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine was kinda like that at first. I transferred over the little tabs at the back of the symphony unit to the Android unit and that helped lift the face up, but the bottom still sticks out just a little. I have pics earlier on in this thread.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Blaylock1988 said:


> Mine was kinda like that at first. I transferred over the little tabs at the back of the symphony unit to the Android unit and that helped lift the face up, but the bottom still sticks out just a little. I have pics earlier on in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Mine had the tabs built into the rear heat sink, however I didn't realise there is a lip on the inside that these run along and you have to insert the head unit so they are above these as you slide it in. I was getting really annoyed with it until I realised this, after that it was much more flush - not as perfect as the RNS-E, but not far off.

Andy


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

ADB said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was kinda like that at first. I transferred over the little tabs at the back of the symphony unit to the Android unit and that helped lift the face up, but the bottom still sticks out just a little. I have pics earlier on in this thread.
> ...


You freaking genius -- that fixed mine. I didn't realise there was a rail either. Pulled it out, and pushed it back in keeping the back end high -- and it sits OEM now, doesn't sit out at all ;D


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Meth3rlence said:


> You freaking genius -- that fixed mine. I didn't realise there was a rail either. Pulled it out, and pushed it back in keeping the back end high -- and it sits OEM now, doesn't sit out at all ;D


Penny dropped...

Have you any images of the unit in operation - specifically Bluetooth/Phone/Contacts and DIS integration?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

ADB said:


> Meth3rlence said:
> 
> 
> > You freaking genius -- that fixed mine. I didn't realise there was a rail either. Pulled it out, and pushed it back in keeping the back end high -- and it sits OEM now, doesn't sit out at all ;D
> ...


I don't think it's working with the DIS - it seems to update once in a while, but it's rarely "current" information. That doesn't bother me one bit so I've not looked into it.. Same with Phone/Contacts - it's not a function I'm too bothered about so I've not really used it. Sorry.
I have used bluetooth on it though, I play my music from my phone using the A2DP app on the headunit and Torque runs excellently with my bluetooth obd2. 
I can take pictures next time I'm in the car if you wish?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Meth3rlence said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > Meth3rlence said:
> ...


That would be great, thanks. Its my real bugbear - the information displayed on the DIS is utter cr4p with the unit I have. I would prefer it didn't display anything rather than the garbled information it does.

Andy


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I personally don't miss the info on the DIS at all. I always have it on big speedo so I would never see other DIS data anyway. The 7" screen is plenty for Nav and music.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

The DIS didn't change throughout all the screens I might add. Listening to A2DP it still displayed FM1 98.60. Aside the DIS, I can't fault it tbh.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Meth3rlence said:


> The DIS didn't change throughout all the screens I might add. Listening to A2DP it still displayed FM1 98.60. Aside the DIS, I can't fault it tbh.


What about during phonecalls? I get 'PHONE' and some symbols displayed which is really annoying...

Andy


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Following this with interest. Just purchased a 2009 Roadster (with BOSE) and want to replace the HU for something better and have also been looking at the XTRON units


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

ADB said:


> Meth3rlence said:
> 
> 
> > The DIS didn't change throughout all the screens I might add. Listening to A2DP it still displayed FM1 98.60. Aside the DIS, I can't fault it tbh.
> ...


Sorry mate, I've not had any phone calls to test. Mostly I just have the airbag error showing on my DIS at the minute anyway.. 
Which brings me to my next question -- anyone know how to clear the 'Passenger Airbag On' error? I'm assuming it's from disconnecting the light below the headunit when I changed it over :/


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I think the only way is with a VAG-COM cable and VCDS. That or dealership. I never started my car without that light plugged in so I never experienced the error.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

Blaylock1988 said:


> . I never started my car without that light plugged in so I never experienced the error.


Yeah, I didn't start it either. I've seen that it could *potentially* have been because I didn't disconnect the battery but who knows.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The light will stay on simply by turning on the ignition with it disconnected.


----------



## rugratsrus (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to slightly hijack the thread, I installed one of these into our TTS Coupe (non BOSE) and initially it sounded horrible, no depth to the sound at all. I made the changes detailed in the thread http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1295977 and it now sounds great!!

Has anyone found an MP3 playback app that can make use of the steering wheel controls or next / previous track buttons on the unit itself? I've been using Google Play but it's not integrating itself well, for instance I have to choose A2DP before opening the app to stop the radio app from playing!

Also, I agree with others, the DIS does not always update properly, it seems worse if you're using the steering wheel controls, if I use the actual unit volume control then it does seem to update a lot better. No garbage on the screen though


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I thought I did the seat material change already and didn't notice much difference. I'll try messing with it tonight.

I always use Poweramp for listening to music off my USB drive and it works fine with my steering wheel controls, but I also have two apps that support it. There is a SWC app in the Google play store and also an app just for MTCB units in the Xposed Framework. I'll look them up in a bit.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Have you guys tried this cable to fix low volume problem on rear speakers

http://enfigcarstereo.com/ENFIG_SRWH_AUD3_HILO.html


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't seen that before, according to the description it solves all of my problems. Sounds too good to be true but I know from experience Enfig makes really good stuff. $100 price makes me hesitate though.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I haven't seen that before, according to the description it solves all of my problems. Sounds too good to be true but I know from experience Enfig makes really good stuff. $100 price makes me hesitate though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep, I would buy it immediately if ỉt's around 40-50$

Btw, has anyone good android radio that have full volume as before installation?


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

Bobo2211 said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen that before, according to the description it solves all of my problems. Sounds too good to be true but I know from experience Enfig makes really good stuff. $100 price makes me hesitate though.
> ...


Mine seems the same, though I didn't really use the OEM radio for long. The bass profile is entirely different but overall volume is pretty much the same I think. Goes louder than I need it to at any rate


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Heads up to you guys with RK3188 quad core chips, Lollipop is now available and working! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthr ... ?t=3389906 Also more support for Xposed too!

It will not work on dual core 3066 chips like mine. Also there is now a new MTC*D* that uses updated hardware and come default with 5.1.1 (primarily made by Joying right now), but looks like the ROMs are not very mature and have a lot of bugs, but the MTCBs will eventually be replaced by MTCDs.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

I've installed 2 of these in my 2011 TT now. The first one I purchased from Amazon was the "Witson" version. It had terrible fitment so I ended up sending it back. I decided to try one more before before going with a standard Alpine type head-unit. I got a quad core 1024x600 from eBay from the seller "cardvd-gps". Not entirely sure on the brand unfortunately. It's been setup for about a year now with no issues. It's rooted with the Malaysk rom on 4.4. I have the non Bose stereo and sound quality isn't the greatest, but it is adequate for me and Installation was pretty plug and play. I did get an antenna adapter for the FM and an antenna cable extension (both from enfig) and was able to use the stock shark fin for GPS. I've got a bluetooth OBD2 adapter to read gauges from the torque app as well. It took a few tries to get a decent backup camera that fit into the stock plate light location, but other than that this was a mostly straight forward project.

I plan to look into a dash cam at some point and perhaps try updating the unit from 4.4 to 5.1.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

rtbrjason said:


> I've installed 2 of these in my 2011 TT now. The first one I purchased from Amazon was the "Witson" version. It had terrible fitment so I ended up sending it back. I decided to try one more before before going with a standard Alpine type head-unit. I got a quad core 1024x600 from eBay from the seller "cardvd-gps". Not entirely sure on the brand unfortunately. It's been setup for about a year now with no issues. It's rooted with the Malaysk rom on 4.4. I have the non Bose stereo and sound quality isn't the greatest, but it is adequate for me and Installation was pretty plug and play. I did get an antenna adapter for the FM and an antenna cable extension (both from enfig) and was able to use the stock shark fin for GPS. I've got a bluetooth OBD2 adapter to read gauges from the torque app as well. It took a few tries to get a decent backup camera that fit into the stock plate light location, but other than that this was a mostly straight forward project.
> 
> I plan to look into a dash cam at some point and perhaps try updating the unit from 4.4 to 5.1.


do you have really low volume on rear speakers? also the total volume is quite less than before?


----------



## rtbrjason (Jun 14, 2015)

Bobo2211 said:


> rtbrjason said:
> 
> 
> > I've installed 2 of these in my 2011 TT now. The first one I purchased from Amazon was the "Witson" version. It had terrible fitment so I ended up sending it back. I decided to try one more before before going with a standard Alpine type head-unit. I got a quad core 1024x600 from eBay from the seller "cardvd-gps". Not entirely sure on the brand unfortunately. It's been setup for about a year now with no issues. It's rooted with the Malaysk rom on 4.4. I have the non Bose stereo and sound quality isn't the greatest, but it is adequate for me and Installation was pretty plug and play. I did get an antenna adapter for the FM and an antenna cable extension (both from enfig) and was able to use the stock shark fin for GPS. I've got a bluetooth OBD2 adapter to read gauges from the torque app as well. It took a few tries to get a decent backup camera that fit into the stock plate light location, but other than that this was a mostly straight forward project.
> ...


Yes actually. At first, I used the factory settings menu on the android unit to boost the volume to the radio from 10 to 20. This worked fine for the radio but I soon realized after doing that, that the GPS voice over directions were barely audible when using the radio so I had to set it back down to 10. I ended up using the VAG-COM to change the stock amplifier for the "diesel with cloth interior" and that worked fairly well. I also updated the MCU to a newer version (KGL 2.72 in my case). At this point the volume is good and I can still hear the GPS directions when using the radio. I think the ideal solution, is to actually put you own amp in in place of the factory amp but I'm not really willing to go that far now that it's working reasonably well.


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Few questions:
1.) Does on these units work TA when you listen Mp3 that automatic switch to radio for traffic informations?
2.) What radio chip do they use? Is SDK avalible(To develop custom radio application)?

Long time ago Im start working on front end for android devices(MP3/Music, Video, GPS, WEB Browser, OBD, Radio ...) but Im pause its developement, because one core headunits has been so slow to handle all things normaly... Now when they upgrade them to better CPU&GPU maybe I can continue developing but without radio(FM) SDK there is no way to make this front end good as I want


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

_Dejan_ said:


> Few questions:
> 1.) Does on these units work TA when you listen Mp3 that automatic switch to radio for traffic informations?
> 2.) What radio chip do they use? Is SDK avalible(To develop custom radio application)?
> 
> Long time ago Im start working on front end for android devices(MP3/Music, Video, GPS, WEB Browser, OBD, Radio ...) but Im pause its developement, because one core headunits has been so slow to handle all things normaly... Now when they upgrade them to better CPU&GPU maybe I can continue developing but without radio(FM) SDK there is no way to make this front end good as I want


1-if I understand your question yes it does mute/lower music or radio for voice nav. You can choose the setting.
2-every brand uses a different radio hardware but you can usually see what they use in the specs when you buy it. Every system has a unique MCU firmware that includes the radio app that works directly with the hardware. Android isn't aware of the hardware. I believe the ROMs and MCUs are open and available so you can customize and maybe write your own app but I'm not 100% certain since I don't know much more than that.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

Blaylock1988 said:


> 1-if I understand your question yes it does mute/lower music or radio for voice nav. You can choose the setting.
> 2-every brand uses a different radio hardware but you can usually see what they use in the specs when you buy it. Every system has a unique MCU firmware that includes the radio app that works directly with the hardware. Android isn't aware of the hardware. I believe the ROMs and MCUs are open and available so you can customize and maybe write your own app but I'm not 100% certain since I don't know much more than that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


1.) You didn't understand  Normal radios have TA function  If you listen CD/MP3 and on FM Station which you are last time listen send some Traffic information signal then it pause your CD/MP3 switch to FM and you listen traffic informations over FM... I don't talk about navigation voice ... 
2.) Are also FM applications open source for these headunits? If yes then I don't see any problem to try make this TA function avalible  If not then probably I have another option  If I remember right RTL-SDR also work on android so maybe I can make universal FM plugin for front end to support also radio(FM/AM) ...


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

_Dejan_ said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > 1-if I understand your question yes it does mute/lower music or radio for voice nav. You can choose the setting.
> ...


It seems you are living in Germany and may be only Germany has such function?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah I've never heard of that function before. For the radio I think only certain brands have open source roms. I know I have seen custom radio apps for the MTCB variety of Android units.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

I thought TA (travel announcements) was a standard radio feature. Guess some people don't get it ;o


----------



## dbieguns (May 20, 2016)

Bobo2211 said:


> dbieguns said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a buzz noise. I've bought a ground loop isolator, didn't installed it yet. I will and report.
> ...


Just installed it today and it did fixed the hissing/buzzing noise.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arri ... 97124.html

You can even look at this post from pumpkin, they offer an EMI filter, which is basically a ground loop isolator I believe.

http://news.autopumpkin.com/how-to-fix- ... ing-sound/


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Did you notice any diminished sound quality? I tried one before that was a high end one meant for Audi's and it made the sound quality drop quite a bit.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

dbieguns said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> > dbieguns said:
> ...


Thanks, found that on eBay too (AP3054) and cost around 30 euro, i will purchase one


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

This stinks, my Android install became corrupted and I can't remember which MTCB RK3066 ROM I was using :/

I tried installing Masalysk's latest ROM but it's a bloated, slow mess. Hopefully I can figure out which one I was using. I had it set up just right for about a year. It may be time for me to get one of the RNS-E style RK3188 MTCB units soon so I can get Lollipop and maybe Android auto 

EDIT: @dea, I was watching the user guide video on the unit you bought and saw in the settings that you have an MTCD unit. You should definitely check out the subforum for those units here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android ... evelopment. Lots of new and growing support/mods for it.

How do you like it so far? I'm considering buying the same one sometime soon.


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

dbieguns said:


> Bobo2211 said:
> 
> 
> > dbieguns said:
> ...


how is the low volume on rear speaker issue?


----------



## pedracca (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi, I recently bought the Xtrons PF75ATTAR and I am experiencing the same as some other users posted in this thread regarding volume. I am getting half of the sound presence I had with the stock HU (front and rear speakers).

I've already played around with VCDS and did the diesel cloth thing, and while it was an improvement, it's far from the sound I got from stock (non Bose, factory Amp with 9 speakers).

I will have some more play with the unit and VCDS hopefully tonight if I find the time, but don't have too much expectations.

There is something tricky I accidentally found though, if you connect or disconnect from factory bluetooth handsfree (if installed, of course) it suddenly gives proper sound for a short period of time, like if the amp properly kicked in.

Anyone with the PF75ATTAR or the PF75ATTA (or similar) could be so kind to try to reproduce it? Maybe we (at least non-boses) are loosing half the SQ and it's just a cabling/configuration issue.

This is how to reproduce it: 




Thank you in advance!


----------

